# Dubbi e tentazioni ...



## Nameless (17 Aprile 2012)

ho 32 anni, convivo da sei. 
Lui è tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato. Siamo sempre stati bene in questi anni.
Nessun problema sotto le lenzuola. Abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto di coppia, uniti ma indipendenti.
Insomma, ho tutte le carte in regola per essere più che felice.

Ma...

...ultimamente c'è un uomo, (sposato...), che fa apprezzamenti espliciti e avances.
Finora ho sempre resistito... caratterialmente non mi piace, ma fisicamente... è come se gli ormoni fossero impazziti. 
E' come se ci fosse un'altra me che vuole concedersi una scappatella e poi dimenticarsi dell'accaduto.
Niente storia romantica ecc... solo una scopata.

Mi sento veramente un'idiota a rischiare tutto quello che ho per una cavolata del genere... eppure si sa... la carne è debole. 
Sono pazza? In tanti anni non avevo mai avuto tentazioni... perchè ora???


----------



## tesla (17 Aprile 2012)

mi permetto di dirti: che spreco.
ma se stai bene, ma stare un po' tranquilla no? hai idea dell'uragano che scatena un tradimento?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> ho 32 anni, convivo da sei.
> Lui è tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato. Siamo sempre stati bene in questi anni.
> Nessun problema sotto le lenzuola. Abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto di coppia, uniti ma indipendenti.
> Insomma, ho tutte le carte in regola per essere più che felice.
> ...


ha importanza? quello che conta è: tu che pensi di fare?


----------



## Indeciso (17 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> ho 32 anni, convivo da sei. Lui è tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato. Siamo sempre stati bene in questi anni.Nessun problema sotto le lenzuola. Abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto di coppia, uniti ma indipendenti.Insomma, ho tutte le carte in regola per essere più che felice.Ma......ultimamente c'è un uomo, (sposato...), che fa apprezzamenti espliciti e avances.Finora ho sempre resistito... caratterialmente non mi piace, ma fisicamente... è come se gli ormoni fossero impazziti. E' come se ci fosse un'altra me che vuole concedersi una scappatella e poi dimenticarsi dell'accaduto.Niente storia romantica ecc... solo una scopata.Mi sento veramente un'idiota a rischiare tutto quello che ho per una cavolata del genere... eppure si sa... la carne è debole. Sono pazza? In tanti anni non avevo mai avuto tentazioni... perchè ora???


Ma non ci indurre in tentazione e liberaci dal male


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ha importanza? quello che conta è: tu che pensi di fare?


quoto!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> ho 32 anni, convivo da sei.
> Lui è tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato. Siamo sempre stati bene in questi anni.
> Nessun problema sotto le lenzuola. Abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto di coppia, uniti ma indipendenti.
> Insomma, ho tutte le carte in regola per essere più che felice.
> ...



non sei pazza..pero'dopo solo 6 anni...e quando saranno 25,come nel mio caso???altro che lothar sarai...


----------



## Spider (17 Aprile 2012)

... se si tratta solo di una scopata, beh fattela! tanto oramai già te la sei fatta con la mente.
il problema nasce dopo, perchè vorresti riprovarci... e allora tutto cambia.


----------



## Eliade (17 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> ho 32 anni, convivo da sei.
> Lui è tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato. Siamo sempre stati bene in questi anni.
> Nessun problema sotto le lenzuola. Abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto di coppia, uniti ma indipendenti.
> Insomma, ho tutte le carte in regola per essere più che felice.
> ...


Sei sicura, visto che hai gli ormoni come impazziti...e che il "solo una scopata" basti per placarli? Non è che poi passerai alla seconda...terza...ecc...



tesla ha detto:


> mi permetto di dirti: che spreco.
> ma se stai bene, ma stare un po' tranquilla no? hai idea dell'uragano che scatena un tradimento?


 Però quoto tesla.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> ho 32 anni, convivo da sei.
> Lui è tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato. Siamo sempre stati bene in questi anni.
> Nessun problema sotto le lenzuola. Abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto di coppia, uniti ma indipendenti.
> Insomma, ho tutte le carte in regola per essere più che felice.
> ...


Indubbiamente qualcosa manca. Devi capire se quel che manca è importante, o si tratta solo di voler rivivere un pezzo di libertà, di spensieratezza adolescenziale. Come dire.... l'ebbrezza del brivido lungo la schiena.
Non so darti consigli, però una cosa è certa: ti pentirai qualunque scelta farai.

Hiro


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> ho 32 anni, convivo da sei.
> Lui è tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato. Siamo sempre stati bene in questi anni.
> Nessun problema sotto le lenzuola. Abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto di coppia, uniti ma indipendenti.
> Insomma, ho tutte le carte in regola per essere più che felice.
> ...


Perchè ora?
E chi può dirlo.
Inutile farsi domande. 
Regola prima.
Non farti beccare ( e prenditi sta botta di vita in solitaria.)


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Indubbiamente qualcosa manca. Devi capire se quel che manca è importante, o si tratta solo di voler rivivere un pezzo di libertà, di spensieratezza adolescenziale. Come dire.... l'ebbrezza del brivido lungo la schiena.
> Non so darti consigli, però una cosa è certa: *ti pentirai qualunque scelta farai.*
> 
> Hiro


Magari no.
Non è automatico il pentimento.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Magari no.
> Non è automatico il pentimento.


Per una persona in quelle condizioni il pentimento va messo in conto.
Non mi pare sia una navigata signora che ha fatto il callo....
IMHO


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so darti consigli, però una cosa è certa: ti pentirai qualunque scelta farai.
> 
> Hiro


e ricordati che devi morire... :carneval: ma dài Hiro, cosa vuoi che si penta se rinuncia ad andare con uno che non le sta manco simpatico... tra un paio di mesi non se lo ricorda neanche più...


----------



## Attila (17 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Sono pazza? In tanti anni non avevo mai avuto tentazioni... perchè ora???


Diversamente da quanto pensano altri, credo che la prima cosa da fare sia dare una risposta alla domanda che ti sei fatta.


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> ho 32 anni, convivo da sei.
> Lui è tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato. Siamo sempre stati bene in questi anni.
> Nessun problema sotto le lenzuola. Abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto di coppia, uniti ma indipendenti.
> Insomma, ho tutte le carte in regola per essere più che felice.
> ...



Ciao Nameless!

Tra le cose inutili di cui ci si priva con ostentata riluttanza, quando in casa non c'è più posto per loro, e che si gettano via dentro a quei grandi sacchi neri che non ne lasciano indovinare il contenuto, prima o poi ci va a finire anche il senso del pudore.
E certe cose, per quanto inaspettate, quando risultano inevitabili, diventano un dovere.
La stella di Natale, che ha perso una foglia al giorno da quella vigilia in cui è entrata nel tuo pianerottolo, non fa più una bella figura in casa tua e non fa fare una bella figura a te.
Prendi il vaso che non hai mai innaffiato, sentilo come è leggero, pressa un po' quella mummia rinsecchita che ci si erge sopra per appiattirla e butta tutto nel sacco, no, come vedi non occupa molto spazio e il sacco è grande, ci starà anche tutto il resto della roba che non ti piace più.
Questa è la Primavera!
Chissà quali fiori sbocciavano ai lati delle strade nelle altre stagioni?
E' peccato che la gente non se lo ricordi mai, quando passa e li guarda distrattamente, eppure i fiori hanno un nome, ed un colore, ed un profumo.
Ed hanno un nome diverso per ogni persona che passa, per ogni occhio che vede e per ogni piede che si muove.
Tu stessa hai dato un nome ad ogni fiore che hai visto, in ogni momento della tua vita, anche quando la stagione non era la tua ed anche quando non passavi proprio per quella strada che gli passava vicino.
Perchè ora sono dentro le pagine del tuo libro, finemente pressati in un duraturo sbocciare che li ha fermati come un sasso sospeso nell'aria.
Ed il libro sei tu e le tue lacrime l'inchiostro di molte pagine bianche, ed i fiori sono così chiari fra le pagine bianche, ridono così forte!
Se proprio devi esprimere un desiderio non chiedere la vita eterna, che non ha altro che una sola Primavera che sorprende sempre meno ogni anno che passa, chiedi piuttosto di restare sempre giovane, con le pagine sempre bianche ed i fiori ancora da raccogliere!
Ai sonetti dell'innocenza non seguono quelli del peccato, ma piuttosto quelli dell'esperienza, che si scrivono fittamente fin sulle prime pagine e che, se li vuoi leggere, quei fiori, li devi proprio togliere.
Quei fiori che hanno un nome diverso per ogni persona che li ha colti per te.
Come le margherite di campo che colsero i tuoi nonni per te.
Come la rosa che tuo marito ti ha regalato.

C'è ancora posto nel sacco.

Ciao!


----------



## Joydi (17 Aprile 2012)

Mah penso che se anche fosse un tradimento per sesso/gioco/noia senza coinvolgere il lato sentimentale le conseguenze potrebbero esserci lo stesso. Parlo di conseguenze fisiche, concrete.....di figli.  Chissà perchè certe persone che scrivono qui dentro (parlo dei traditori in particolare) non si curano della possibilità, anche se remota, di mettere incinta la partner NONOSTANTE le precauzioni del caso perchè si sa niente è sicuro al 100%. A questi traditori e anche a te vorrei chiedere: sareste disposti a scaricare il figlio (abortire/far abortire la partner o darlo in affidamento) come scarischereste la partner per evitare seccature? Perchè i patti sono patti no? Si dice solo sesso e quello sia ma in caso di complicazioni beh ognuno se la gratti anche se si parlasse della vita di un altro essere umano che non c'entra niente con i vs accordi tra partner? Ma la vita delle persone conta ancora qualcosa o siamo solo oggetti da usare??????


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... se si tratta solo di una scopata, beh fattela! tanto oramai già te la sei fatta con la mente.
> il problema nasce dopo, perchè vorresti riprovarci... e allora tutto cambia.


Mica è detto.
E parlo per una certa esperienza.
Mi è capitato.
Di provare quello che dice lei.
Emozionatissimo, cuoricino batteva forte forte.
Ehm...ehm...so che sono di pessimo gusto...ma porc,...porc...porc...
A letto ehm...
Non era come diceva di essere eh?

Una delusione totale...
Sono rimasto allibito...lei ehm...si credeva sul serio una dea del sesso...

E io chi sono per romperle il suo sogno?

Dopo?

Ehm...non c'è stato nessun dopo...

Ovvio la mente gioca veramente dei bruttissimi scherzi...

E non riesco ancora a capirmi....eh?
Le più belle scopate della mia vita sono state quelle in cui ehm...proprio casso...non sono riuscito a capire come ha fatto ad intortarmi e come ci sono finito lì...

Il dopo?
Ehm...ogni tanto ripenso a quella ragazza di Brescia...che mi rivoltò come un calzino...dicendo beffarda...questa è una donna!
E io non le davo una scarpa bucata...

Quindi mio umile parere...
Che si faccia sta esperienza il prima possibile...così la mente non sogna troppo eh?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e ricordati che devi morire... :carneval: ma dài Hiro, cosa vuoi che si penta se rinuncia ad andare con uno che non le sta manco simpatico... tra un paio di mesi non se lo ricorda neanche più...


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e ricordati che devi morire... :carneval: ma dài Hiro, cosa vuoi che si penta se rinuncia ad andare con uno che non le sta manco simpatico... tra un paio di mesi non se lo ricorda neanche più...


Ma non è quello il problema !!!! 
Quello di cui si pentirà è il non aver osato. E' una cosa cosa interiore, che riguarda lei e solo lei, lui è un contorno....
Lui lo dimentica ma poi arriverà un altro. 
Se entra quel tarlo è notte....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non è quello il problema !!!!
> Quello di cui si pentirà è il non aver osato. E' una cosa cosa interiore, che riguarda lei e solo lei, lui è un contorno....
> Lui lo dimentica ma poi arriverà un altro.
> Se entra quel tarlo è notte....


Si per poi scoprire un giorno che finire in leto con uno o una che non sia tuo marito o tua moglie...è na roba banale oggidì.
Poi ok...ricamiamoci sopra finchè vogliamo...ma resta una cosa banale...
Mica è scalare l'everest eh?
Guarda siamo bombardati da occasioni eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si per poi scoprire un giorno che finire in leto con uno o una che non sia tuo marito o tua moglie...è na roba banale oggidì.
> Poi ok...ricamiamoci sopra finchè vogliamo...ma resta una cosa banale...
> Mica è scalare l'everest eh?
> Guarda siamo bombardati da occasioni eh?


Appunto. Il bombardamento di occasioni manco ti fa il solletico se non sei "sensibile" all'argomento. 
Quando sei sensibile (e mi pare che adesso lei lo sia) il non osare ti amplia il tarlo. E non si tratta di dare importanza eccessiva ad una cosa banale (banale ? sei sicuro che sia sempre banale ? per me non lo è mai...) , ma di dare importanza a quello che sta nella SUA TESTA.
Non a caso le ho detto, prima di tutto, di fare introspezione.

Hiro


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per una persona in quelle condizioni il pentimento va messo in conto.
> Non mi pare sia una navigata signora che ha fatto il callo....
> IMHO


Non hanno importanza i calli.

Tutti hanno iniziato senza calli.

E lei ha buone possibilità di non farsi venire nessun pentimento.
Perchè tradisce per sesso, non perchè le manca qualcosa.

Situazione ottimale se rimane così.


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Joydi ha detto:


> Mah penso che se anche fosse un tradimento per sesso/gioco/noia senza coinvolgere il lato sentimentale le conseguenze potrebbero esserci lo stesso. Parlo di conseguenze fisiche, concrete.....di figli.  Chissà perchè certe persone che scrivono qui dentro (parlo dei traditori in particolare) non si curano della possibilità, anche se remota, di mettere incinta la partner NONOSTANTE le precauzioni del caso perchè si sa niente è sicuro al 100%. A questi traditori e anche a te vorrei chiedere: sareste disposti a scaricare il figlio (abortire/far abortire la partner o darlo in affidamento) come scarischereste la partner per evitare seccature? Perchè i patti sono patti no? Si dice solo sesso e quello sia ma in caso di complicazioni beh ognuno se la gratti anche se si parlasse della vita di un altro essere umano che non c'entra niente con i vs accordi tra partner? Ma la vita delle persone conta ancora qualcosa o siamo solo oggetti da usare??????


....Come puoi rimanere incinta?
Se si rompe il preservativo c'è la pillola del giorno dopo...


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica è detto.
> E parlo per una certa esperienza.
> Mi è capitato.
> Di provare quello che dice lei.
> ...


Sante parole Conte. Sante parole...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non hanno importanza i calli.
> 
> Tutti hanno iniziato senza calli.
> 
> ...


Ma come non manca qualcosa..... !
Anche se lo fai solo per sesso manca qualcosa !!!
Sempre
Quando faccio ottimo sesso con una donna che mi piace veramente, non esiste nessun'altra. Se cado in tentazione vuol dire che qualcosa è cambiato, che qualcosa manca.

Hiro


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come non manca qualcosa..... !
> Anche se lo fai solo per sesso manca qualcosa !!!
> Sempre
> Quando faccio ottimo sesso con una donna che mi piace veramente, non esiste nessun'altra. Se cado in tentazione vuol dire che qualcosa è cambiato, che qualcosa manca.
> ...


Sei un traditore?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Appunto. Il bombardamento di occasioni manco ti fa il solletico se non sei "sensibile" all'argomento.
> Quando sei sensibile (e mi pare che adesso lei lo sia) il non osare ti amplia il tarlo. E non si tratta di dare importanza eccessiva ad una cosa banale (banale ? sei sicuro che sia sempre banale ? per me non lo è mai...) , ma di dare importanza a quello che sta nella SUA TESTA.
> Non a caso le ho detto, prima di tutto, di fare introspezione.
> 
> Hiro


Si banale.
Per me è banale e naturale.
Poi tanto finisce sempre e comunque nelle solite cagate no?
Lei ora si immagina chissacchè.
Poi scoprirà solo come è fare certe cose con sto tizio.
Ma sono d'accordo il non osare amplia il tarlo.

Infatti conosco molte donne che una volta nella vita si sono concesse una scappatella.
Poi si sono dette...ok...ora so cosa si prova...e so come regolarmi. no?

Non credo molto neanche all'introspezione io...
Sono solo immaginazioni...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei un traditore?


Si, credevo fosse chiaro. Vai a leggerti i miei vecchi post quando ne hai voglia....


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si banale.
> Per me è banale e naturale.
> Poi tanto finisce sempre e comunque nelle solite cagate no?
> Lei ora si immagina chissacchè.
> ...



Può essere banale la fine (se non si è consapevoli), ma mai il durante !!!!!

Hiro


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma come non manca qualcosa..... !
> Anche se lo fai solo per sesso manca qualcosa !!!
> Sempre
> Quando faccio ottimo sesso con una donna che mi piace veramente, non esiste nessun'altra. Se cado in tentazione vuol dire che qualcosa è cambiato, che qualcosa manca.
> ...


Ma se uno guarda...ha sempre qualcosa che gli manca no?
Adesso boh...sono le 19...e...bah...mi manca...un lucano...dei nemo a farse un lucano no?

Poi nel mentre ovvio che quando siamo lì con una donna esistiamo solo noi due no?

Tentazione?
Mica siamo fatti di ferro eh?

Se non fossimo tentati che gusto ci sarebbe?

Bisogna casomai sapersi anche proteggere no?


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si, credevo fosse chiaro. Vai a leggerti i miei vecchi post quando ne hai voglia....


No, non mi era chiaro...scusa...ma...io non tradisco perchè mi manca qualcosa, tradisco perchè ora ho solo voglia di qualcosa di diverso ma che non mi manca e che non vorrei mai tutti i giorni.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se uno guarda...ha sempre qualcosa che gli manca no?
> Adesso boh...sono le 19...e...bah...mi manca...un lucano...dei nemo a farse un lucano no?
> 
> Poi nel mentre ovvio che quando siamo lì con una donna esistiamo solo noi due no?
> ...


Nono, quando sto con una persona che mi coinvolge a me non manca nulla. Esiste solo lei e voglio stare solo con lei. Non si tratta solo del "mentre". Le storie fatte di "mentre" sono le banali scopate di cui parlavi prima.
E non conosco tentazioni quando una donna mi piace davvero. E' lei, la tentazione, è lei... son le cose che immagino di fare con lei.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, non mi era chiaro...scusa...ma...io non tradisco perchè mi manca qualcosa, tradisco perchè ora ho solo voglia di qualcosa di diverso ma che non mi manca e che non vorrei mai tutti i giorni.


Ti manca qualcosa di diverso, lo hai appena scritto.
E non tutti i giorni. Certo. Ma è una mancanza.
Anche la noia fa parte delle mancanze.


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti manca qualcosa di diverso, lo hai appena scritto.
> E non tutti i giorni. Certo. Ma è una mancanza.
> Anche la noia fa parte delle mancanze.


Ma non è noia. Non mi annoio per niente con il mio compagno. Anzi.

E' dna da traditrice.:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non è noia. Non mi annoio per niente con il mio compagno. Anzi.
> 
> E' dna da traditrice.:mrgreen:


No, son schemi reiterati.
Potrei scriverci un libro.
In analisi ti si aprirebbe un mondo nuovo, sul perchè tradisci.
Il DNA è un alibi.


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No, son schemi reiterati.
> Potrei scriverci un libro.
> In analisi ti si aprirebbe un mondo nuovo, sul perchè tradisci.
> Il DNA è un alibi.


L'analisi...gran bel momento con il mio psico...non farmici pensare...

E' diventato lui un traditore.

:diavoletto:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'analisi...gran bel momento con il mio psico...non farmici pensare...
> 
> E' diventato lui un traditore.
> 
> :diavoletto:


Con te ??????


----------



## The Cheater (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No, son schemi reiterati.
> Potrei scriverci un libro.
> *In analisi ti si aprirebbe un mondo nuovo*, sul perchè tradisci.
> Il DNA è un alibi.


forse si, forse scoprirebbe di aver mentito a se stessa e di avere problemi nella sua relazione

o forse magari l'analista di turno dovrebbe arrendersi e accettare che semplicemente le piace scopare, divertirsi, sentirsi libera ecc.ecc.ecc..

nessun alibi, semmai il luogo comune è vostro;
si tradisce, punto. a volte per ragioni, magari inconscie, altre volte senza ragione...si tradisce nelle relazioni più felici e complete così come si è fedeli nei matrimoni più tristi e freddi...non c'è regola!!!

numericamente parlando, il tradimento è la regola, l'istinto animalesco di ogni essere umano...è la fedeltà che sta in minoranza, sempre numericamente parlando...
i fedeli meritano ammirazione e i traditi meritano conforto...ma non per questo l'uno e l'altro hanno il diritto di SENTENZIARE sui traditori!!!


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Con te ??????


No.
Con la mia patata


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> forse si, forse scoprirebbe di aver mentito a se stessa e di avere problemi nella sua relazione
> 
> *o forse magari l'analista di turno dovrebbe arrendersi e accettare che semplicemente le piace scopare, divertirsi, sentirsi libera ecc.ecc.ecc..*
> 
> ...


Ecco...appunto...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> forse si, forse scoprirebbe di aver mentito a se stessa e di avere problemi nella sua relazione
> 
> o forse magari l'analista di turno dovrebbe arrendersi e accettare che semplicemente le piace scopare, divertirsi, sentirsi libera ecc.ecc.ecc..
> 
> ...


Infatti non sono nè l'uno nè altro.
La mia è una opinione sul campo. Ovviamente personale, ma sul campo...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> Con la mia patata


Sicuro che fosse un analista e non un pataccaro ?

E' l'abc non scopare con le pazienti.....


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco...appunto...


Si, vabbè.... mi arrendo


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sicuro che fosse un analista e non un pataccaro ?
> 
> E' l'abc non scopare con le pazienti.....


Infatti lui si è comportato correttamente.
Mi ha ricusata come paziente anche perchè...alla fine...non avevo bisogno di uno psico.


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si, vabbè.... mi arrendo


E' la lotta infinita tra fedeli e diversamente fedeli!!!!
:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nono, quando sto con una persona che mi coinvolge a me non manca nulla. Esiste solo lei e voglio stare solo con lei. Non si tratta solo del "mentre". Le storie fatte di "mentre" sono le banali scopate di cui parlavi prima.
> E non conosco tentazioni quando una donna mi piace davvero. E' lei, la tentazione, è lei... son le cose che immagino di fare con lei.


Si va ben...
Ma quanto sei costante nel tempo eh?
Tutto bello ed entusiasmante agli esordi e poi...


----------



## Buscopann (17 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> forse si, forse scoprirebbe di aver mentito a se stessa e di avere problemi nella sua relazione
> 
> o* forse magari l'analista di turno dovrebbe arrendersi e accettare che semplicemente le piace scopare, divertirsi, sentirsi libera ecc.ecc.ecc..
> 
> ...



Nella voglia di scopare, divertirsi e sentirsi libera non c'è nessun bug...
Il problema insorge se questa voglia si accompagna al desiderio di avere un partner che riteniamo di "amare" e di farlo becco come e quando ci piace. Non sono uno psicologo. Nella mia semplicità credo che tutto ciò sia semplicemente la diretta conseguenza di una mancanza di palle. Sostanzialmente si dovrebbe dire al diretto o alla diretta interessata: "tu sei proprio sicuro/a di volerti impegnare con me? Vedi..io sono la persona dolce, sexy, premurosa, allegra ecc.ecc. che tu vuoi un giorno magari anche sposare. Ma devi sapere che questa persona è anche quella a cui piace scopare con altri/e e che difficilmente riuscirà a esserti fedele..E non parlo pe rtutta la vita..ma mi riferisco magari anche alla prossima settimana se mi capita l'occasione. Mi vuoi ancora a queste condizioni?"

Buscopann


----------



## Ewy (17 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> ho 32 anni, convivo da sei.
> Lui è tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato. Siamo sempre stati bene in questi anni.
> Nessun problema sotto le lenzuola. Abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto di coppia, uniti ma indipendenti.
> Insomma, ho tutte le carte in regola per essere più che felice.
> ...


Attenta..ti ritroveresti come un'auto impazzita a folle velocita' e senza freni...se hai le carte in regola per essere felice (come affermi) godi della tua felicita', non hai motivo per rendere infelice il tuo compagno. Il tradimento ti segna per tutta la vita credimi, si comincia sempre dicendo : una botta di vita, una scopata e poi...non potrai piu' fare a meno. E' sempre cosi'. Congela l'ormone impazzito.


----------



## aristocat (17 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> ho 32 anni, convivo da sei.
> Lui è tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato. Siamo sempre stati bene in questi anni.
> Nessun problema sotto le lenzuola. Abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto di coppia, uniti ma indipendenti.
> Insomma, ho tutte le carte in regola per essere più che felice.
> ...


Credo che sia curiosità. Fisiologica, forse, dopo sei anni... 
Dici che con il tuo compagno stai bene, progetti insieme li avete per il futuro o "vivete alla giornata" (nel senso buono)?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Attenta..ti ritroveresti come un'auto impazzita a folle velocita' e senza freni...se hai le carte in regola per essere felice (come affermi) godi della tua felicita', non hai motivo per rendere infelice il tuo compagno. Il tradimento ti segna per tutta la vita credimi, si comincia sempre dicendo : una botta di vita, una scopata e poi...non potrai piu' fare a meno. E' sempre cosi'. Congela l'ormone impazzito.


E tu? Quando lo congeli?


----------



## aristocat (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sicuro che fosse un analista e non un pataccaro ?
> 
> *E' l'abc non scopare con le pazienti*.....


 E vale solo per gli analisti o anche per gli altri medici? :mexican:


----------



## bubu (17 Aprile 2012)

se ti poni delle domande vuol dire che sei tentata ma non sicura di vol fare questopasso. Solo tu puoi sapere cosa vuoi e se lo desideri fallo ma devi essere davvero consapevole che potresti davvero mettere a rischio una storia che affermi essere importante e serena. Forse ogni tanto occorrerebbe fermarsi e pensare a quanto sia difficile trovare qualcuno che ci ami davvero e con cui stiamo bene. Se ci pensassimo davvero alla fortuna che abbiamo forse smetteremmo di desiderare sempre ciò che non abbiamo


----------



## Ewy (17 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu? Quando lo congeli?


L'ho messo in freezer! Dopo alcune storie trascinate e finite (non senza rimpianti) ho capito che e' arrivato il momento di mettere la testa a posto e godermi la famiglia, quello che cercavo era passione e sesso, in realta' ho lasciato una parte di me in ognuna...ho superato la 50na, ho i capelli bianchi, basta stress...si comincia sempre dicendo solo sesso ma si finisce sempre con la sofferenza di entrambi e soprattutto quella del coniuge se lo scoprisse, ne vale la pena? A me e' andata bene e a bocce ferme dico si' nonostante tutto, ma, razionalmente prima di intraprendere una storia parallela bisognerebbe pensarci bene perche' non sempre tutto fila liscio...e il prezzo da pagare e' molto alto.


----------



## Sole (17 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nella voglia di scopare, divertirsi e sentirsi libera non c'è nessun bug...
> Il problema insorge se questa voglia si accompagna al desiderio di avere un partner che riteniamo di "amare" e di farlo becco come e quando ci piace. Non sono uno psicologo. Nella mia semplicità credo che tutto ciò sia semplicemente la diretta conseguenza di una mancanza di palle. Sostanzialmente si dovrebbe dire al diretto o alla diretta interessata: "tu sei proprio sicuro/a di volerti impegnare con me? Vedi..io sono la persona dolce, sexy, premurosa, allegra ecc.ecc. che tu vuoi un giorno magari anche sposare. Ma devi sapere che questa persona è anche quella a cui piace scopare con altri/e e che difficilmente riuscirà a esserti fedele..E non parlo pe rtutta la vita..ma mi riferisco magari anche alla prossima settimana se mi capita l'occasione. Mi vuoi ancora a queste condizioni?"


Condivido.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si banale.
> Per me è banale e naturale.
> *Poi tanto finisce sempre e comunque nelle solite cagate no?*
> Lei ora si immagina chissacchè.
> ...



ma perchè dici queste cose?

sei inqualificabile quando parli così


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non è quello il problema !!!!
> Quello di cui si pentirà è il non aver osato. E' una cosa cosa interiore, che riguarda lei e solo lei, lui è un contorno....
> Lui lo dimentica ma poi arriverà un altro.
> Se entra quel tarlo è notte....


Io penso questo: le tentazioni sono continue, di ogni tipo. Se ogni volta che ho una tentazione mi metto in discussione perchè qualunque sia la scelta che faccio me ne pentirò, se penso di poter rimpiangere ogni cosa che non ho avuto, ogni sfizio che non mi sono tolta, sarò insoddisfatta e infelice per tutta la vita. La cosa veramente difficile, specie nel nostro tempo, è sapersi godere ciò che si ha, poco o tanto che sia. E per sapere apprezzare quello che abbiamo, dobbiamo avere il coraggio di guardare dentro di noi fino in fondo.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> L'ho messo in freezer! Dopo alcune storie trascinate e finite (non senza rimpianti) ho capito che e' arrivato il momento di mettere la testa a posto e godermi la famiglia, quello che cercavo era passione e sesso, in realta' ho lasciato una parte di me in ognuna...ho superato la 50na, ho i capelli bianchi, basta stress...si comincia sempre dicendo solo sesso ma si finisce sempre con la sofferenza di entrambi e soprattutto quella del coniuge se lo scoprisse, ne vale la pena? A me e' andata bene e a bocce ferme dico si' nonostante tutto, ma, razionalmente prima di intraprendere una storia parallela bisognerebbe pensarci bene perche' non sempre tutto fila liscio...e il prezzo da pagare e' molto alto.


Allora ringrazia gli dei che ti hanno graziato!
E vai a confessarti dicendo al frate...padre sono qui a ringraziare la mia Madonna...che mi ha sempre protetto!
Ho sempre tradito mia moglie, ma mi è andato tutto liscio, il cielo ha fatto che non mi abbia mai beccato!

Si mio caro Ewy...la tua pagina di scorribande è stata ampiamente scritta...
Poi sai bisogna tenersi da conto no?
Ci sono quelli che si strapazzano all'infinito....poi finiscono da Sant'infarto e so guai eh?:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma perchè dici queste cose?
> 
> sei inqualificabile quando parli così


Matra...
Come mai non hai più tutta quella tua passione per gli amichetti da giostrare?
COme mai non ne parli più?

Se in una vita entrano delle cose più importanti, magari ti accorgi, di esser sempre corso dietro a mulini a vento, chimere, luci per falene e quant'altro...

Finalmente decidi di occuparti solo di cose che per te sono rilevanti...

Ribadisco: per me a 45 anni, dopo tutto quello che ho vissuto, finire in leto con una dona è sempre la solita menata.
Stesso film, stessa trama...

Per cui...ora essere fedele...non mi costerebbe proprio, ma proprio niente...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....Come puoi rimanere incinta?
> Se si rompe il preservativo c'è la pillola del giorno dopo...


........Magari dimentichi di prendere la pillola anticoncezionale (sei convinta di averla presa!!!! o magari prendendo qualche farmaco all'apparenza innocuo ne inibisci l'efficacia)? Magari il preservativo ha un piccolo forellino invisibile?..... Magari i livelli ormonali che prima ti impedivano di rimanere incinta si normalizzano di colpo e..... sorpresa!?!? Ma mica ti rendi conto il giorno dopo di essere incinta nei casi sopra citati, neppure ti passerebbe per la testa di prendere la pillola del giorno dopo... Al mancato arrivo delle mestruazioni, quando ormai l'embrione è formato, allora sì che il giochino sessuale si rivela per quello che è, anzi per quello che non è. I giochi sono altri. Il sesso non dovrebbe mai essere preso alla leggera anche se come dice il Conte ormai è diventata una banalità farlo con chi ci pare e piace.


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nella voglia di scopare, divertirsi e sentirsi libera non c'è nessun bug...
> Il problema insorge se questa voglia si accompagna al desiderio di avere un partner che riteniamo di "amare" e di farlo becco come e quando ci piace. Non sono uno psicologo. *Nella mia semplicità credo che tutto ciò sia semplicemente la diretta conseguenza di una mancanza di palle.* Sostanzialmente si dovrebbe dire al diretto o alla diretta interessata: "tu sei proprio sicuro/a di volerti impegnare con me? Vedi..io sono la persona dolce, sexy, premurosa, allegra ecc.ecc. che tu vuoi un giorno magari anche sposare. Ma devi sapere che questa persona è anche quella a cui piace scopare con altri/e e che difficilmente riuscirà a esserti fedele..E non parlo pe rtutta la vita..ma mi riferisco magari anche alla prossima settimana se mi capita l'occasione. Mi vuoi ancora a queste condizioni?"
> 
> Buscopann


Sul neretto. Quoto.
E io che mi ero bevuta la favoletta che la fedeltà...si poteva attuare.
Come mi ha intortata bene il mio compagno dicendomi. Io sono fedele Tebe!!!


Errori da non ripetere.


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> E vale solo per gli analisti o anche per gli altri medici? :mexican:


Tu ci stai nascondendo qualcosa...parla cara....confidati....:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> L'ho messo in freezer! Dopo alcune storie trascinate e finite (non senza rimpianti) ho capito che e' arrivato il momento di mettere la testa a posto e godermi la famiglia, quello che cercavo era passione e sesso, in realta' ho lasciato una parte di me in ognuna...ho superato la 50na, ho i capelli bianchi, basta stress...si comincia sempre dicendo solo sesso ma si finisce sempre con la sofferenza di entrambi e soprattutto quella del coniuge se lo scoprisse, ne vale la pena? A me e' andata bene e a bocce ferme dico si' nonostante tutto, ma, razionalmente prima di intraprendere una storia parallela bisognerebbe pensarci bene perche' non sempre tutto fila liscio...e il prezzo da pagare e' molto alto.




Chiunque tu sia nel corpo di ewy, VATTENE!!!!


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ........Magari dimentichi di prendere la pillola anticoncezionale (sei convinta di averla presa!!!! o magari prendendo qualche farmaco all'apparenza innocuo ne inibisci l'efficacia)? Magari il preservativo ha un piccolo forellino invisibile?..... Magari i livelli ormonali che prima ti impedivano di rimanere incinta si normalizzano di colpo e..... sorpresa!?!? Ma mica ti rendi conto il giorno dopo di essere incinta nei casi sopra citati, neppure ti passerebbe per la testa di prendere la pillola del giorno dopo... Al mancato arrivo delle mestruazioni, quando ormai l'embrione è formato, allora sì che il giochino sessuale si rivela per quello che è, anzi per quello che non è. I giochi sono altri. Il sesso non dovrebbe mai essere preso alla leggera anche se come dice il Conte ormai è diventata una banalità farlo con chi ci pare e piace.


Visto che c'ho l'insonnia...
Magari dimentichi la pillola. Se sei cretina sicuramente. Se sei una persona normale no. Non te la dimentichi, e lo fai prendi le dovute precauzioni e soprattutto ti informi da persona responsabile, quali sono le medicine che vanno in conflitto con la pillola.
Inutile sottolineare che io e la mia pillola abbiamo passato anni felici nel rispetto reciproco e con totale soddisfazione.
Il preservativo ha un piccolo forellino...Peggio della maledizione di Montezuma, e proprio in quel momento i tuoi ovuli  hanno deciso che è giunto il momento di farsi fecondare.
Posto che tutte queste sfighe, forellino e ovuli in fregola materna, per avvenire in simultanea dovrebbe esserci una di quelle congiunzioni astrali che altro che maya....ma supponiamo che la lei della coppia dei diversamente fedeli rimanga incinta.

Se lo scoprono dopo il terzo mese...che dire. La legge italiana è chiara.
Se lo scoprono prima decideranno cosa fare.
Ognuno con la propria coscienza, convinzioni etiche o religiose.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sul neretto. Quoto.
> *E io che mi ero bevuta la favoletta che la fedeltà*...si poteva attuare.
> Come mi ha intortata bene il mio compagno dicendomi. Io sono fedele Tebe!!!
> 
> ...


La fedeltà non è una favoletta. La fedeltà è una scelta. Indi per cui è una favoletta solo per chi decide di scegliere altro.

Buscopann


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2012)

mario2 ha detto:


> ... se si tratta solo di una scopata, beh fattela! tanto oramai già te la sei fatta con la mente.
> *il problema nasce dopo, perchè vorresti riprovarci... e allora tutto cambia*.


e diventa sempre più difficile tornare indietro....
se proprio non riesci a farne a meno passati pure lo sfizio (con assoluta prudenza)...ma poi getta il numero...(se ci riesci)se tieni alla tua storia...


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Appunto. Il bombardamento di occasioni manco ti fa il solletico se non sei "sensibile" all'argomento.
> Quando sei sensibile (e mi pare che adesso lei lo sia) il non osare ti amplia il tarlo. E non si tratta di dare importanza eccessiva ad una cosa banale (banale ? sei sicuro che sia sempre banale ? per me non lo è mai...) , ma di dare importanza a quello che sta nella SUA TESTA.
> Non a caso le ho detto, prima di tutto, *di fare introspezione.
> 
> *Hiro


possiamo fare introspezione quanto vogliamo...possiamo riflettere sul fare o non fare quanto vogliamo...
ma gia il fatto secondo me di "pensare"implica che qualcosa succederà....
pensiamo pensiamo...dentro di noi rinunciamo anche
poi magari il giorno seguente ce lo troviamo di fronte....oppure ricveviamo un sms...e..zacchete...
oppure no...

lo scopriremo solo vivendo.....come dice la canzone...

caro hiro..lo so che il tradimento non è banale...che quando avviene porta dietro di se mille conseguenze..
sarebbe bello rimanere innamorati e attratti dalla stessa persona per tutta la vita....felici e contenti..
ma purtroppo anche la famiglia del mulino bianco è in crisi...e biancaneve se la faceva con i sette nani anche dopo aver sposato il principe...


----------



## Indeciso (18 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e diventa sempre più difficile tornare indietro....se proprio non riesci a farne a meno passati pure lo sfizio (con assoluta prudenza)...ma poi getta il numero...(se ci riesci)se tieni alla tua storia...


.....mi conosco troppo bene......questa cosa sarebbe difficilissima, per questo cautela, molta cautela.....e poi dovrei pure cambiare numero....


----------



## Sole (18 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> caro hiro..lo so che il tradimento non è banale...che quando avviene porta dietro di se mille conseguenze..
> sarebbe bello rimanere innamorati e attratti dalla stessa persona per tutta la vita....felici e contenti..
> ma purtroppo anche la famiglia del mulino bianco è in crisi...e biancaneve se la faceva con i sette nani anche dopo aver sposato il principe...


A volte ho la sensazione che, a forza di parlare di quanto faccia male all'altro il tradimento e delle sue conseguenze sulla coppia, ci si dimentichi di quali conseguenze abbia in primis su se stessi.

Verissimo, la carne è debole, gli stimoli in un mondo come questo sono alla portata di tutti, basta una tentazione e si vacilla... tutto vero. Ma quando io sto bene nella mia coppia, quando amo davvero e scelgo di tradire, non scelgo solo di farmi passare un prurito. E non importa se l'altro non lo scoprirà mai perchè io, nel momento in cui varco la soglia, devo fare i conti innanzitutto con me stesso. Devo guardarmi allo specchio ogni mattina assumendomi la responsabilità delle mie azioni e della mia mancanza di onestà. Devo conciliare i miei valori, le mie credenze, la mia eticità con il fatto che vivo mentendo, che vivo mancando a una promessa che ho scelto di fare liberamente.
Tutto questo ha delle conseguenze pesanti su di sè, innanzitutto. Perchè è innanziutto a me stesso che devo rendere conto.

Si tratta di strappare deliberatamente un velo che non si ricucirà più. Perchè posso smettere di tradire, ma lo sforzo di ricomporre il mio mondo interiore non smetterà mai.
Tradire richiede sì una costante introspezione. Quando manca l'introspezione, quando tutto viene valutato sul metro della 'botta di vita', si perde la capacità di guardare a se stessi con obiettività.

Per questo tradire è un passo per niente banale, che ha ripercussioni prima di tutto su di noi. E prima di compiere un passo del genere per un sms provocante o un'occhiata languida si dovrebbe pensare al fatto che, compiuto il passo, noi non saremo più quelli di prima, nel bene o nel male.


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La fedeltà non è una favoletta. La fedeltà è una scelta. Indi per cui è una favoletta solo per chi decide di scegliere altro.
> 
> Buscopann


Eppure a questa favoletta io ci ho creduto sette anni comportandomi da fedele.
mattia che me l'aveva propinata, dicendo che era assolutamente fedele...mi ha tradita. Lui.

Hai ragione è una scelta.
Io ho scelto di essere fedele.
Lui no.
E mi sono adeguata.

Ho scelto altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eppure ha questa favoletta io ci ho creduto sette anni comportandomi da fedele.
> mattia che me l'aveva propinata, dicendo che era assolutamente fedele...mi ha tradita. Lui.
> 
> Hai ragione è una scelta.
> ...


Non ci si dovrebbe mai adeguare agli errori degli altri, perchè a quelli andiamo poi a sommare i nostri. Inoltre gli errori degli altri sono una loro responsabilità, non nostra. Ci faranno i conti loro. Tebe, se quello davanti a te passa col rosso tu che fai, ti adegui?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> L'ho messo in freezer! Dopo alcune storie trascinate e finite (non senza rimpianti) ho capito che e' arrivato il momento di mettere la testa a posto e godermi la famiglia, quello che cercavo era passione e sesso, in realta' ho lasciato una parte di me in ognuna...ho superato la 50na, ho i capelli bianchi, basta stress...si comincia sempre dicendo solo sesso ma si finisce sempre con la sofferenza di entrambi e soprattutto quella del coniuge se lo scoprisse, ne vale la pena? A me e' andata bene e a bocce ferme dico si' nonostante tutto, ma, razionalmente prima di intraprendere una storia parallela bisognerebbe pensarci bene perche' non sempre tutto fila liscio...e il prezzo da pagare e' molto alto.



Ciao amico..dimmi che ''medicina''hai preso perche'lo vorrei fare anch'io.Sai con A.e'finita prima di cominciare,,C,mi dimentico che esista,insomma sarebbe il momento buono,per dire...ok Lothar ora basta...e infatti a casa ho ripreso un ritmo,decisamente migliore...mahhhh..
come un 'idiota ieri ho riattivato un nick di un sito dove non andavo da 10 mesi...e subito ho trovato una che si e'''proposta''..il mio profilo non lascia spazio a dubbi,su quel che cerco,ne che sono tut'altro che single..quindi...


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> A volte ho la sensazione che, a forza di parlare di quanto faccia male all'altro il tradimento e delle sue conseguenze sulla coppia, ci si dimentichi di quali conseguenze abbia in primis su se stessi.
> 
> Verissimo, la carne è debole, gli stimoli in un mondo come questo sono alla portata di tutti, basta una tentazione e si vacilla... tutto vero. Ma quando io sto bene nella mia coppia, quando amo davvero e scelgo di tradire, non scelgo solo di farmi passare un prurito. E non importa se l'altro non lo scoprirà mai perchè io, nel momento in cui varco la soglia, devo fare i conti innanzitutto con me stesso. Devo guardarmi allo specchio ogni mattina assumendomi la responsabilità delle mie azioni e della mia mancanza di onestà. Devo conciliare i miei valori, le mie credenze, la mia eticità con il fatto che vivo mentendo, che vivo mancando a una promessa che ho scelto di fare liberamente.
> Tutto questo ha delle conseguenze pesanti su di sè, innanzitutto. Perchè è innanziutto a me stesso che devo rendere conto.
> ...




sono daccordo con te....la mia storia la sai...e purtroppo ancora è troppo presto per dire sto bene....anzi...bene bene .e intendo lo stare vbene di prima non ci sarà più...
ho detto quel che ho detto perchè secondo me per quanto ci si possa riflettere sopra basta un attimo...lo so che (come hai scritto tu)"*prima di compiere un passo del genere per un sms provocante o un'occhiata languida si dovrebbe pensare al fatto che, compiuto il passo, noi non saremo più quelli di prima, nel bene o nel male"
*ma non lo si fa sempre...vuoi perchè la carne è debole...vuoi perchè in quel momento ci sentiamo adolescenti...purtrooppo sono sensazioni che prendono il sopravvento su tutto quello per cui hai riflettuto ecc ecc...
mio marito mi ha confessato che non sel'aspettava...si è trovato e nemmeno lui sa come...e poi una volta due volte..e poi si è ritrovato in una sorta di cerchio...girava in tondo senza poterne uscire...
nonostante con me stavva bene...nonstante non gli mancasse nulla...(lui dice)era una cosa clandestina che lo faceva sentire diverso..lei era piu giovane..lo corteggiava in modo anche eccessivo devo dire...magari era anche questo quello che a lui piaceva...io sms nono ne mando quasi mai a mio marito....ma nemmeno lui lo fa...anche perchè siamo separati solo la mattina...quando andiamo a lavoro poi da pranzo in poi siamo assieme...(che cazzo di sms gli devo mandare...:mi manchi??quello lo poteva fare lei perchè il loro tempo era misurato con il contagocce)
comunque...certo con il senno di poi tutto è più chiaro...piu facile...ma quando ci si trova nella situazione
 secondo me il cervello va in tilt...credo...


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ci si dovrebbe mai adeguare agli errori degli altri, perchè a quelli andiamo poi a sommare i nostri. Inoltre gli errori degli altri sono una loro responsabilità, non nostra. Ci faranno i conti loro. Tebe, se quello davanti a te passa col rosso tu che fai, ti adegui?


certo che no.
ma visto che per me è stato iper faticoso essere fedele perchè non lo sono mai stata, mi sono adeguata alla sua fedeltà pensando che fosse la cosa giusta da fare.
Se ha ceduto lui da non traditore, su una cosa che non era nelle mie corde eppure ce la stavo facendo...chi sono io per combattere la mia natura di diversamente fedele?

Il rosso c'è stato finchè tutti seguivano le regole.

Io passo sempre con il verde:mrgreen:


----------



## tradito77 (18 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> ho 32 anni, convivo da sei.
> Lui è tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato. Siamo sempre stati bene in questi anni.
> Nessun problema sotto le lenzuola. Abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto di coppia, uniti ma indipendenti.
> Insomma, ho tutte le carte in regola per essere più che felice.
> ...



Ciao.
Non ho letto tutte le risposte che ti sono state date finora.
Ti riporto solo la mia esperienza.
Quello che ti sta capitando, io l'ho subito pari pari dalla mia compagna. Anche noi conviventi, anche noi apparentemente tutto bene, anche lei poi mi ha detto che è stata una stupidata.
Quando l'ho scoperta, per lei era già tutto finito.
Ora non ti dico se sia giusto o sbagliato. Dopo esserci chiariti tra di noi, ho capito che sono cose che succedono e basta.
Ma c'è un ma: se per caso il tuo tradimento dovesse saltar fuori, anche dopo molto tempo, per il tuo compagno sarà uno strazio e probabilmente gli rovinerai la vita come è successo a me e a molti altri qui nel forum.
Ti dico solo di valutere bene tutto, anche le possibili conseguenze.
Auguri.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao amico..dimmi che ''medicina''hai preso perche'lo vorrei fare anch'io.Sai con A.e'finita prima di cominciare,,C,mi dimentico che esista,insomma sarebbe il momento buono,per dire...ok Lothar ora basta...e infatti a casa ho ripreso un ritmo,decisamente migliore...mahhhh..
> come un 'idiota ieri ho riattivato un nick di un sito dove non andavo da 10 mesi...e subito ho trovato una che si e'''proposta''..il mio profilo non lascia spazio a dubbi,su quel che cerco,ne che sono tut'altro che single..quindi...



ma come fai???io impazzirei...a parte che con la fortuna che mi ritrovo sarei beccata alla prima occasione...(e a parte che forse non ne avrei il tempo)...
sarò anormale,strana..ma perchpè a me non è mai importato avere delle cosucce extra (chiamiamole così)...anche se di occasioni ne ho avute...ma non mi sono mai interessate...giuro..perchè???voglio convertirmi anche io...secondo me si vive meglio...ci sono dei corsi da frequentare???...cmq sherzo...era per ridere...


----------



## tradito77 (18 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> forse si, forse scoprirebbe di aver mentito a se stessa e di avere problemi nella sua relazione
> 
> o forse magari l'analista di turno dovrebbe arrendersi e accettare che semplicemente le piace scopare, divertirsi, sentirsi libera ecc.ecc.ecc..
> 
> ...


Ma se tradire è la regola, non capisco:

1) perchè farlo di nascosto;
2) perchè mentire alla persona che dici di amare ancora (se così è);
3) perchè, quando viene scoperto, spesso provoca tanto dolore ad entrambe le parti (o a tutte e 3...leasantry.

Le ragioni del tradimento possono essere insite nel DNA dell'animale-uomo, ma il male che si fa all'altro no. Quello è da bestie.


----------



## Nameless (18 Aprile 2012)

Caspita quanto avete scritto.

Il mio lato razionale da assolutamente ragione a tutti quelli che scrivono che sarebbe un errore cedere. 
Amo il mio compagno, non posso immaginare di stare (vivere) con un altra persona che non sia lui.

Non sono belle cose ma sono sincera: in passato mi è già capitato di tradire e anche di fare l'amante.
Diciamo che ho una discreta idea del CAOS che ne scaturisce.
Prima di conoscere il mio attuale compagno pensavo di non poter mai riuscire ad essere fedele... 
Con i precedenti è successo che dopo un po' perdessi interesse. Due storie serie prima di questa, traditi tutti e due.
Tradimenti di una/due volte mai confessati e scoperti, ma ho lasciato subito dopo perchè avevo chiaramente capito che la storia era finita. 
Ma non è questo il caso.

Anche io, come qualcuno mi ha scritto, ho pensato che mi mancasse qualcosa... 
E in effetti qualcosa di più vorrei (semplificando: attenzioni), ma non sono cose che mi darebbe l'altro.

Con il mio compragno non abbiamo progetti a lungo termine... Non vogliamo figli, non vogliamo sposarci... siamo sempre stati bene così. Al limite abbiamo progetti individuali (hobby e/o lavoro), che reciprocamente cerchiamo di supportare.

Ma... molto sinceramente, una parte di me senza paranoie mi dice di lasciarmi andare, divertirmi, fare in modo che la cosa resti un segreto e poi continuare con la mia vita di sempre. 

"l'altro", purtroppo lo vedo quasi ogni giorno e continuerei a vederlo per cause indipendenti dalla mia volontà. Quindi il piano di una volta e basta diventa un po' più complicato.

Insomma, è una schifezza sta cosa. mi sa che la soluzione è prendermi un po' di bromuro e uccidere gli ormoni e la parte di me a cui vengono in testa queste stron.ate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo che no.
> ma visto che per me è stato iper faticoso essere fedele perchè non lo sono mai stata, mi sono adeguata alla sua fedeltà pensando che fosse la cosa giusta da fare.
> Se ha ceduto lui da non traditore, su una cosa che non era nelle mie corde eppure ce la stavo facendo...chi sono io per combattere la mia natura di diversamente fedele?
> 
> ...


Non è una gara. Tu sai bene il dolore che hai provato. E sai bene il dolore che potrebbe provare lui, che oltretutto non capirebbe, perchè è rimasto un non traditore, capisci bene cosa intendo dire. Su un piatto della bilancia va l'effimero, sull'altro il reale, quello che per noi è davvero importante, che potremmo perdere per trovarci con un pugno di mosche in mano dopo aver causato dolore reale, per niente in tutto. Il punto rimane questo, se dopo il tradimento si resta assieme, convinti di aver fatto la scelta giusta, si deve secondo me provare a ripartire da 0. A quel punto cambiare unilateralmente le regole del rapporto condizionandolo al tradimento avvenuto è contraddittorio. In tutta sincerità io non ho la certezza di aver fatto la scelta giusta proprio non avendo potuto, per motivi oggettivi, ripartire da 0, e per questa incertezza ho abolito le regole, internamente al matrimonio, dichiaratamente e ovviamente per entrambi, in modo da poter essere entrambi liberi di scegliere e di conseguenza sicuri delle proprie scelte. Perchè di questo, appunto, si tratta. Libera e condivisa scelta di vita, qualunque essa sia, diversamente il rapporto non è alla pari.


----------



## Fabry (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> A volte ho la sensazione che, a forza di parlare di quanto faccia male all'altro il tradimento e delle sue conseguenze sulla coppia, ci si dimentichi di quali conseguenze abbia in primis su se stessi.
> 
> Verissimo, la carne è debole, gli stimoli in un mondo come questo sono alla portata di tutti, basta una tentazione e si vacilla... tutto vero. Ma quando io sto bene nella mia coppia, quando amo davvero e scelgo di tradire, non scelgo solo di farmi passare un prurito. E non importa se l'altro non lo scoprirà mai perchè io, nel momento in cui varco la soglia, devo fare i conti innanzitutto con me stesso. Devo guardarmi allo specchio ogni mattina assumendomi la responsabilità delle mie azioni e della mia mancanza di onestà. Devo conciliare i miei valori, le mie credenze, la mia eticità con il fatto che vivo mentendo, che vivo mancando a una promessa che ho scelto di fare liberamente.
> Tutto questo ha delle conseguenze pesanti su di sè, innanzitutto. Perchè è innanziutto a me stesso che devo rendere conto.
> ...



Quoto...e "boia deh" (livornese ) non posso approvarti.


----------



## Ewy (18 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao amico..dimmi che ''medicina''hai preso perche'lo vorrei fare anch'io.Sai con A.e'finita prima di cominciare,,C,mi dimentico che esista,insomma sarebbe il momento buono,per dire...ok Lothar ora basta...e infatti a casa ho ripreso un ritmo,decisamente migliore...mahhhh..
> come un 'idiota ieri ho riattivato un nick di un sito dove non andavo da 10 mesi...e subito ho trovato una che si e'''proposta''..il mio profilo non lascia spazio a dubbi,su quel che cerco,ne che sono tut'altro che single..quindi...


Ciao Carissimo, nessuna medicina, con l'ultima e' finita malamente, ho rischiato grosso, molto grosso!
mandare un matrimonio a puttane per qualche scopata extra non ha senso, ho 54 anni e una bella famiglia, non sono pentito credimi ma tutto questo stress alla lunga si paga....non vorrei fare la fine del sorcio...Poi si vedra'..:up:


----------



## Ewy (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chiunque tu sia nel corpo di ewy, VATTENE!!!!


Sara' che l'ultimo Motel che ho frequentato distava 500 metri da un convento di Carmelitane?


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Sara' che l'ultimo Motel che ho frequentato distava 500 metri da un convento di Carmelitane?


Ma cavolo EWy!!!!
Non puoi farmi una cosa simile.
Tu, Conte e Lothar mi avete preso sotto l'ala protettrice del tradimento...mi avete supportata nelle ore precedenti il tradimento. E quelle dopo...

Non puoi lasciarmi così. Ti prego. Non farlo. Non. Farlo.
Torna in te.

Lothar cavolo fa qualcosa!!!


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma cavolo EWy!!!!
> Non puoi farmi una cosa simile.
> Tu, Conte e Lothar mi avete preso sotto l'ala protettrice del tradimento...mi avete supportata nelle ore precedenti il tradimento. E quelle dopo...
> 
> ...


eccomi che accade donna?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Ciao Carissimo, nessuna medicina, con l'ultima e' finita malamente, ho rischiato grosso, molto grosso!
> mandare un matrimonio a puttane per qualche scopata extra non ha senso, ho 54 anni e una bella famiglia, non sono pentito credimi ma tutto questo stress alla lunga si paga....non vorrei fare la fine del sorcio...Poi si vedra'..:up:


ciao Ewy..il mio problema e'che purtroppo ormai ho capito una cosa...qui' tutti tradite con motivi validi,Tebe si vendica..tu perche'a casa,se ricordo bene,zero..o quasi..etc...io sono l'unico che lo faccio tanto per fare.
E dovrei smettere..comincio a stufarmi..poi come le voglio io sono moltoooooo rare...


----------



## Buscopann (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ci si dovrebbe mai adeguare agli errori degli altri, perchè a quelli andiamo poi a sommare i nostri. Inoltre gli errori degli altri sono una loro responsabilità, non nostra. Ci faranno i conti loro. Tebe, se quello davanti a te passa col rosso tu che fai, ti adegui?


Ognuni si adegua alla realtà in cui è immerso.
Se a Bolzano passi col rosso ti ghigliottinano e non lo fa nessuno. Se lo fai a Napoli è normale.
Nei rapporti di coppia la nostra realtà è rappresentata dal partner e da una cerchia ristrettissima di intime conoscenze. Basta poco per scegliere la fedeltà o l'infedeltà, soprattutto se ci si accorge che quest'ultima non è nemmeno così spiacevole, anzi.

Buscopann


----------



## tradito77 (18 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Anche io, come qualcuno mi ha scritto, ho pensato che mi mancasse qualcosa...
> E in effetti qualcosa di più vorrei (semplificando: attenzioni), ma non sono cose che mi darebbe l'altro.
> 
> Con il mio compragno non abbiamo progetti a lungo termine... Non vogliamo figli, non vogliamo sposarci... siamo sempre stati bene così. Al limite abbiamo progetti individuali (hobby e/o lavoro), che reciprocamente cerchiamo di supportare.



Azz, su questo le nostre storie ci azzeccano al 100%...

Ma chiedigliele queste attenzioni, parlatevi, fate qualcosa di nuovo.

Perchè cercare altrove quello che non potrai comunque avere (a meno di tradirlo con vari partner diversi a rotazione per il resto della tua vita...).

Cosa ti ha fatto di male il tuo compagno per meritarsi bugie, sotterfugi, inganni.

Oppure concedi a lui la stessa possibilità e separatevi.


----------



## Eliado (18 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La fedeltà non è una favoletta. La fedeltà è una scelta. Indi per cui è una favoletta solo per chi decide di scegliere altro.
> 
> Buscopann


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ognuni si adegua alla realtà in cui è immerso.
> *Se a Bolzano passi col rosso ti ghigliottinano e non lo fa nessuno. Se lo fai a Napoli è normale.
> *Nei rapporti di coppia la nostra realtà è rappresentata dal partner e da una cerchia ristrettissima di intime conoscenze. Basta poco per scegliere la fedeltà o l'infedeltà, soprattutto se ci si accorge che quest'ultima non è nemmeno così spiacevole, anzi.
> 
> Buscopann


allora in due diverse realtà il semaforo ha un significato diverso che però in ciascuna realtà è lo stesso per tutti. Tradire non è andare a letto con una persona fuori dalla coppia, tradire è venire meno, celando il tutto con menzogne, ad un patto che si è condiviso e sottoscritto, qualunque esso sia.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora in due diverse realtà il semaforo ha un significato diverso che però in ciascuna realtà è lo stesso per tutti. Tradire non è andare a letto con una persona fuori dalla coppia, tradire è venire meno, celando il tutto con menzogne, ad un patto che si è condiviso e sottoscritto, qualunque esso sia.


Certo che si. Ma adeguandosi alla proprio realtà l'atto in sè diviene più o meno accettabile da sè stessi.
Evadere è un crimine, dal mio punto di vista gravissimo. Quasi tutti quelli che hanno però una partita IVa hanno una percezione diversa dalla mia di questo reato. E la giustificazione è sempre la solita: tanto lo fanno tutti

Buscopann


----------



## Ewy (18 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Ewy..il mio problema e'che purtroppo ormai ho capito una cosa...qui' tutti tradite con motivi validi,Tebe si vendica..tu perche'a casa,se ricordo bene,zero..o quasi..etc...io sono l'unico che lo faccio tanto per fare.
> E dovrei smettere..comincio a stufarmi..poi come le voglio io sono moltoooooo rare...


Non e' che a casa zero, anzi...solo che dopo 33anni di matrimonio..., i figli, i nipoti cazzi e mazzi...cercavo fuori la 45enne senza problemi, ma l'ultima ho rischiato di brutto credimi, e' arrivata a dirmi: telefono a tua moglie!!!! e io: ma se non la conosci nemmeno! Ah bello! mi ha risposto, tu hai una attivita', le targhe delle auto. Minkia Lothar, mi e' crollato il mondo addosso, adesso sono in fase di meditazione...ma se si presenta l'occasione, passata la tempesta, piatto ricco mi ci ficco...a proposito, uscita Modena Nord, "La Bruciata" hotel con ristorante frontale...non ti dico altro, toccata e fugaaaaaa!!


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che si. Ma adeguandosi alla proprio realtà l'atto in sè diviene più o meno accettabile da sè stessi.
> Evadere è un crimine, dal mio punto di vista gravissimo. Quasi tutti quelli che hanno però una partita IVa hanno una percezione diversa dalla mia di questo reato. E la giustificazione è sempre la solita: tanto lo fanno tutti
> 
> Buscopann


Gli "evoluti" ti direbbero che non vogliono mantenere con le loro tasse i magnaccia parassiti dei dipendenti pubblici e di chi ci governa dandoci in cambio solo un calcio sulle gengive...

I comuni hanno annunciato che con la rateizzazzione dell'Imu non avranno i soldi per pagare gli stipendi....beh sarebbe da non pagarla proprio come sciopero fiscale cosi' si punta anche a tagliare le spese ed il ladrocinio che hanno fatto saltare il banco...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che si. Ma adeguandosi alla proprio realtà l'atto in sè diviene più o meno accettabile da sè stessi.
> Evadere è un crimine, dal mio punto di vista gravissimo. Quasi tutti quelli che hanno però una partita IVa hanno una percezione diversa dalla mia di questo reato. E la giustificazione è sempre la solita: *tanto lo fanno tutti
> *
> Buscopann


 ... nascondendo la responsabilità personale dietro al pretesto dell'adeguarsi a quanto fanno gli altri... già.


----------



## Ewy (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma cavolo EWy!!!!
> Non puoi farmi una cosa simile.
> Tu, Conte e Lothar mi avete preso sotto l'ala protettrice del tradimento...mi avete supportata nelle ore precedenti il tradimento. E quelle dopo...
> 
> ...


Tranquilla Tebe, e' solo un momentaccio post "distacco traumatico" minkia cosa ho passato! tutto rientrera' a breve, in fondo un lupo non si puo' legare alla catena, altrimenti che viviamo a fare? vita piatta, casa e lavoro? naaah...minkia, scusa devo andare a togliere l'ormone pazzo dal freezer...un abbraccio.


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... nascondendo la responsabilità personale dietro al pretesto dell'adeguarsi a quanto fanno gli altri... già.


Questo vale anche per il dipendente che arrotonda facendo l'idraulico in nero o l'insegnante che da' ripetizioni sempre in nero?

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> A volte ho la sensazione che, a forza di parlare di quanto faccia male all'altro il tradimento e delle sue conseguenze sulla coppia, ci si dimentichi di quali conseguenze abbia in primis su se stessi.
> 
> Verissimo, la carne è debole, gli stimoli in un mondo come questo sono alla portata di tutti, basta una tentazione e si vacilla... tutto vero. Ma quando io sto bene nella mia coppia, quando amo davvero e scelgo di tradire, non scelgo solo di farmi passare un prurito. E non importa se l'altro non lo scoprirà mai perchè io, nel momento in cui varco la soglia, devo fare i conti innanzitutto con me stesso. Devo guardarmi allo specchio ogni mattina assumendomi la responsabilità delle mie azioni e della mia mancanza di onestà. Devo conciliare i miei valori, le mie credenze, la mia eticità con il fatto che vivo mentendo, che vivo mancando a una promessa che ho scelto di fare liberamente.
> Tutto questo ha delle conseguenze pesanti su di sè, innanzitutto. Perchè è innanziutto a me stesso che devo rendere conto.
> ...


Ma allora non capisco questo essere così autolesionisti eh?
Se per tradire poi devo affrontare tutta questa pletora di assurde seghe mentali...
Preferisco non tradire no?

Chi me lo fa fare?
Preferisco dormire tranquillo la notte e non a ridurmi ad ansiolitici eh?

Mah...
Da come conosco io quel mondo...
Non si fa nessuna introspezione...
Se ciava e se tase.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eppure a questa favoletta io ci ho creduto sette anni comportandomi da fedele.
> mattia che me l'aveva propinata, dicendo che era assolutamente fedele...mi ha tradita. Lui.
> 
> Hai ragione è una scelta.
> ...


Amica mia quando il dado è tratto è tratto no?
Cosa fatta capo ha...
Boia cane dev'essere proprio dura vedersi tradite da un paladino della fedeltà eh?

Ah io non ti tradirò mai...ah io ho solo occhi che per te...non tradirmi che da una cosa del genere ne morirei...
Ma intanto...

Eheheheheeheh...ti sei presa una di quelle svegliate...che ti dici...

Ma vafanculo no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ci si dovrebbe mai adeguare agli errori degli altri, perchè a quelli andiamo poi a sommare i nostri. Inoltre gli errori degli altri sono una loro responsabilità, non nostra. Ci faranno i conti loro. Tebe, se quello davanti a te passa col rosso tu che fai, ti adegui?


Qua si dice che quello che lei vede passare con il rosso...
E' quel vigile che le ha fatto la multa perchè non teneva rigorosamente la destra...
Ovvio quel vigile passò con il rosso: ma non era in servizio no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao amico..dimmi che ''medicina''hai preso perche'lo vorrei fare anch'io.Sai con A.e'finita prima di cominciare,,C,mi dimentico che esista,insomma sarebbe il momento buono,per dire...ok Lothar ora basta...e infatti a casa ho ripreso un ritmo,decisamente migliore...mahhhh..
> come un 'idiota ieri ho riattivato un nick di un sito dove non andavo da 10 mesi...e subito ho trovato una che si e'''proposta''..il mio profilo non lascia spazio a dubbi,su quel che cerco,ne che sono tut'altro che single..quindi...


E' una supposta:
Mulyerona Quintal

Pare che ti passi la voglia di ciulare in giro.

Effetti collaterali ecchimosi da tacco, striature da graffio, ecc..ecc..


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono daccordo con te....la mia storia la sai...e purtroppo ancora è troppo presto per dire sto bene....anzi...bene bene .e intendo lo stare vbene di prima non ci sarà più...
> ho detto quel che ho detto perchè secondo me per quanto ci si possa riflettere sopra basta un attimo...lo so che (come hai scritto tu)"*prima di compiere un passo del genere per un sms provocante o un'occhiata languida si dovrebbe pensare al fatto che, compiuto il passo, noi non saremo più quelli di prima, nel bene o nel male"
> *ma non lo si fa sempre...vuoi perchè la carne è debole...vuoi perchè in quel momento ci sentiamo adolescenti...purtrooppo sono sensazioni che prendono il sopravvento su tutto quello per cui hai riflettuto ecc ecc...
> mio marito mi ha confessato che non sel'aspettava...si è trovato e nemmeno lui sa come...e poi una volta due volte..e poi si è ritrovato in una sorta di cerchio...girava in tondo senza poterne uscire...
> ...


Spezzo una liancia in favore di tuo marito.
Quello che io condanno è se ci si sente in pericolo: perchè non avvisare l'altro? Eh?
Senti mogliettina c'è sta qua che mi fa il filo, sto per fare una cazzata, trattienimi.
E in un paio di casi io l'ho fatto.
Proprio perchè non volevo trovarmi inguaiato con quella mantide.
Credimi, certe, ci sanno fare eccome...

Iniziano sempre con certe frasi...
Sento che non sei felice nel tuo matrimonio
Sento che un uomo come te meriterebbe di meglio e di più....
Forse tua moglie non ti ama per davvero...

E noi, a volte, ci caschiamo dentro con tutte le scarpe.

Atto di fede per me fu...
Se ti metti con quella lì finisci male...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Caspita quanto avete scritto.
> 
> Il mio lato razionale da assolutamente ragione a tutti quelli che scrivono che sarebbe un errore cedere.
> Amo il mio compagno, non posso immaginare di stare (vivere) con un altra persona che non sia lui.
> ...


Guarda se non hai una via di fuga...ehm...lascia perdere...
E' capitato anche a me...credimi...e la cosa è ancora per aria...
Ogni tanto ci penso...
Poi mi dico...ma sta tento...una in pì o una in manco cosa ti manca?
Vediamo di non esagerare...

ma rifletti bene sul fatto che poi lui sa che vi potete sempre vedere...
E sai meglio di me come funzionano le botte di allegria.

Poi spezzo una lancia nei confronti di tradito 77.
Ha ragione parlarne prima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qua si dice che quello che lei vede passare con il rosso...
> E' quel vigile che le ha fatto la multa perchè non teneva rigorosamente la destra...
> Ovvio quel vigile passò con il rosso: ma non era in servizio no?


OK, chiaro. Ma... se passando col rosso fai poi male a qualcuno, cosa racconti? Non è l'errore peggiore, quello che facciamo non partendo da una convinzione nostra?
Le conseguenze di un nostro errore ricadono comunque solo su di noi... quindi...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ognuni si adegua alla realtà in cui è immerso.
> Se a Bolzano passi col rosso ti ghigliottinano e non lo fa nessuno. Se lo fai a Napoli è normale.
> Nei rapporti di coppia la nostra realtà è rappresentata dal partner e da una cerchia ristrettissima di intime conoscenze. Basta poco per scegliere la fedeltà o l'infedeltà, soprattutto se ci si accorge che quest'ultima non è nemmeno così spiacevole, anzi.
> 
> Buscopann


A Napoli se non passi con il rosso e ti fermi...quello dietro ti incula eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OK, chiaro. Ma... se passando col rosso fai poi male a qualcuno, cosa racconti? Non è l'errore peggiore, quello che facciamo non partendo da una convinzione nostra?
> Le conseguenze di un nostro errore ricadono comunque solo su di noi... quindi...


Mia esperienza.
Le persone che spergiurano di essere sincere:
Sono le prime a mentire.

Infatti non racconti un bel niente e stai l'ì con la faccia di merda.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2012)

Joydi ha detto:


> Mah penso che se anche fosse un tradimento per sesso/gioco/noia senza coinvolgere il lato sentimentale le conseguenze potrebbero esserci lo stesso. Parlo di conseguenze fisiche, concrete.....di figli.  Chissà perchè certe persone che scrivono qui dentro (parlo dei traditori in particolare) non si curano della possibilità, anche se remota, di mettere incinta la partner NONOSTANTE le precauzioni del caso perchè si sa niente è sicuro al 100%. A questi traditori e anche a te vorrei chiedere: sareste disposti a scaricare il figlio (abortire/far abortire la partner o darlo in affidamento) come scarischereste la partner per evitare seccature? Perchè i patti sono patti no? Si dice solo sesso e quello sia ma in caso di complicazioni beh ognuno se la gratti anche se si parlasse della vita di un altro essere umano che non c'entra niente con i vs accordi tra partner? Ma la vita delle persone conta ancora qualcosa o siamo solo oggetti da usare??????



Ma tu sei una porta sfiga ??????
Cioè dico ok niente è sicuro al 100% ma tiè.....
Anche domani non sei sicuro di essere vivo allora perchè non divertirsi!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia esperienza.
> Le persone che spergiurano di essere sincere:
> Sono le prime a mentire.
> 
> Infatti non racconti un bel niente e stai l'ì con la faccia di merda.


... e ti dai anche del pirla, secondo me.
Ma non capisco la prima parte del post, ovvero: se ti riferisci al tradimento di un non-traditore, non credo che uno che si dichiara non traditore sia più ipocrita di uno che si dichiara traditore... e mi cito a prova di ciò. Credo piuttosto che, quando una persona ti ha fatto una promessa, giurando e spergiurando, e viene meno a questa, il suo atto sia più grave rispetto allo stesso atto compiuto da chi non ha promesso nulla.
Poi, i castigatori, fustigatori con l'indice sempre puntato sugli altri, li ho sempre avuti in sospetto pure io.
Ma... non siamo perfetti e sbagliamo. Dopodichè ci sono due possibilità:  l'errore ci viene perdonato oppure no.
E allora lì entra in ballo l'onestà di chi dice: 'perdono'. Se lo dici... lo devi fare, rimettere il debito, azzerare i contatori. Nascondere la cambiale in tasca e tirarla fuori quando fa comodo ... secondo me non è costruttivo. 
Personalmente ammetto il mio limite, e tranquillamente dico che il tradimento è stato un evento che non sono riuscita a superare, almeno per ora.


----------



## Ewy (18 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' una supposta:
> Mulyerona Quintal
> 
> Pare che ti passi la voglia di ciulare in giro.
> ...



Muyerona Quintal...ti strizza come una lavatrice..dove vai poi?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Muyerona Quintal...ti strizza come una lavatrice..dove vai poi?



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e ti dai anche del pirla, secondo me.
> Ma non capisco la prima parte del post, ovvero: se ti riferisci al tradimento di un non-traditore, non credo che uno che si dichiara non traditore sia più ipocrita di uno che si dichiara traditore... e mi cito a prova di ciò. Credo piuttosto che, quando una persona ti ha fatto una promessa, giurando e spergiurando, e viene meno a questa, il suo atto sia più grave rispetto allo stesso atto compiuto da chi non ha promesso nulla.
> Poi, i castigatori, fustigatori con l'indice sempre puntato sugli altri, li ho sempre avuti in sospetto pure io.
> Ma... non siamo perfetti e sbagliamo. Dopodichè ci sono due possibilità:  l'errore ci viene perdonato oppure no.
> ...


Insomma ho capito ti è capitata una cosa che mai ti saresti aspettata no?
Se invece ti dicevi, chissà magari, chi può dirlo, magari può capitare benissimo anche al mio maritino di prendersi una sbandata...ora non staresti così male no?

Lo leggiamo qui ogni giorno: la carne è debole, ci sono mille occasioni...
Certi giorni sembra che ci sia l'assalto all'arma bianca pur di ciulare con noi...da non credere eh?

Tu però hai un uomo che ha capito i suoi errori, e sta tentando di giustar tutto no?

Insomma si è assunto le sue responsabilità mi pare no?

Altrimenti potevi usare l'inconcludentissima cultura del sacco di immondizie no?


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Non e' che a casa zero, anzi...solo che dopo 33anni di matrimonio..., i figli, i nipoti cazzi e mazzi...cercavo fuori la 45enne senza problemi, ma l'ultima ho rischiato di brutto credimi, e' arrivata a dirmi: telefono a tua moglie!!!! e io: ma se non la conosci nemmeno! Ah bello! mi ha risposto, tu hai una attivita', le targhe delle auto. Minkia Lothar, mi e' crollato il mondo addosso, adesso sono in fase di meditazione...ma se si presenta l'occasione, passata la tempesta, piatto ricco mi ci ficco...a proposito, uscita Modena Nord, "La Bruciata" hotel con ristorante frontale...non ti dico altro, toccata e fugaaaaaa!![/QUOTE
> 
> cazzo...terlefono a tua moglie.brrrrrrrr...le single sono un pericolo..io giro al largo,vabbe'ogni morte di papa la vedo,sa anche dove la mia azienda,se vuole basta guardare l'elenco del paese..ma non lo fara'mai..perche'e'innamorata di me.e io di lei,come un topo di un..gatto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma ho capito ti è capitata una cosa che mai ti saresti aspettata no?
> Se invece ti dicevi, chissà magari, chi può dirlo, magari può capitare benissimo anche al mio maritino di prendersi una sbandata...ora non staresti così male no?
> 
> Lo leggiamo qui ogni giorno: la carne è debole, ci sono mille occasioni...
> ...


Vero. Altrettanto vero che, nella mia visione del rapporto, ho necessità di poter avere fiducia, di poter contare su una persona senza che ci siano ombre o sospetti, senza dovermi chiedere se sia il caso di coinvolgerlo o meno. Ne ho necessità perchè ci sono i miei figli di mezzo, diversamente non mi porrei il problema. Ed è la perdita di fiducia il vero danno, la perdita di schiettezza, non è la sbandata... quella si spera sempre che non ci sia ma... si mette a preventivo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ewy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non e' che a casa zero, anzi...solo che dopo 33anni di matrimonio..., i figli, i nipoti cazzi e mazzi...cercavo fuori la 45enne senza problemi, ma l'ultima ho rischiato di brutto credimi, e' arrivata a dirmi: telefono a tua moglie!!!! e io: ma se non la conosci nemmeno! Ah bello! mi ha risposto, tu hai una attivita', le targhe delle auto. Minkia Lothar, mi e' crollato il mondo addosso, adesso sono in fase di meditazione...ma se si presenta l'occasione, passata la tempesta, piatto ricco mi ci ficco...a proposito, uscita Modena Nord, "La Bruciata" hotel con ristorante frontale...non ti dico altro, toccata e fugaaaaaa!![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e ti dai anche del pirla, secondo me.
> Ma non capisco la prima parte del post, ovvero: se ti riferisci al tradimento di un non-traditore, non credo che uno che si dichiara non traditore sia più ipocrita di uno che si dichiara traditore... e mi cito a prova di ciò. Credo piuttosto che, quando una persona ti ha fatto una promessa, giurando e spergiurando, e viene meno a questa, il suo atto sia più grave rispetto allo stesso atto compiuto da chi non ha promesso nulla.
> Poi, i castigatori, fustigatori con l'indice sempre puntato sugli altri, li ho sempre avuti in sospetto pure io.
> Ma... non siamo perfetti e sbagliamo. Dopodichè ci sono due possibilità:  l'errore ci viene perdonato oppure no.
> ...


per certi e' un gioco mentire perche' allenano e sviluppano la mente cognitiva studiando sempre chi devono fregare ed immaginando tutte le possibili loro mosse e contromosse...

e mica la fregatura e' confinata solo alle corna...

il bello e' che il gioco (ludere) ha la stessa radice di illudere...


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per certi e' un gioco mentire perche' allenano e sviluppano la mente cognitiva studiando sempre chi devono fregare ed immaginando tutte le possibili loro mosse e contromosse...
> 
> e mica la fregatura e' confinata solo alle corna...
> 
> il bello e' che il giocare (ludere) ha la stessa radice di illudere...


scusate ho correggiuto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ewy (18 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ewy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non e' che a casa zero, anzi...solo che dopo 33anni di matrimonio..., i figli, i nipoti cazzi e mazzi...cercavo fuori la 45enne senza problemi, ma l'ultima ho rischiato di brutto credimi, e' arrivata a dirmi: telefono a tua moglie!!!! e io: ma se non la conosci nemmeno! Ah bello! mi ha risposto, tu hai una attivita', le targhe delle auto. Minkia Lothar, mi e' crollato il mondo addosso, adesso sono in fase di meditazione...ma se si presenta l'occasione, passata la tempesta, piatto ricco mi ci ficco...a proposito, uscita Modena Nord, "La Bruciata" hotel con ristorante frontale...non ti dico altro, toccata e fugaaaaaa!![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Ewy (18 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma sapete che anche io mi ci fermavo spesso lì:rotfl::rotfl:, davvero!!! ed eravamo io e un mio collega, sempre lo stesso:rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ottimo veramente! uno bellissimo e caratteristico e' a Caorso, un vecchio mulino a vento ristrutturato, dentro e' tondo, troppo bello...anche li' per trovarti ce ne vuole!!
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Aprile 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ottimo veramente! uno bellissimo e caratteristico e' a Caorso, un vecchio mulino a vento ristrutturato, dentro e' tondo, troppo bello...anche li' per trovarti ce ne vuole!!
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si per il momento e' sparita, sono passati 40 giorni dall'ultimo scontro, ogni volta che squilla il tel a casa mi vengono i brividi...Carpi non so', altro bello e' uscita Modena sud il Re.. Si, quello del parcheggio su A1 e' vero almeno a quello che dicono, come tutti i parcheggi, d'altronde con sta' crisi non tutti possono permettersi 70 euro per 4 ore al Maxim Motel...io comunque preferisco un bel letto invece che farlo in macchina in un parcheggio anche se custodito...e' una questione di classe e di rispetto per la compagna, in fondo sono un gentleman
> ...


----------



## Ewy (18 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ewy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ahahhaa.chissa'come e'che sono tutti tra Mo e Bo sti'motel...noi oltre a cappelletti tortellini lambruusoc pignoletto..sappiamo vivere amico mio
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Conosco anche quello di Milano, zona Linate e' pieno zeppo di Motel...io in Motel solo a Milano Maxim e Luna, quando la portavo via con me 3 giorni (per lavoro) ci fermavamo in alberghi Modena e Ancona...
> ...


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> "l'altro", purtroppo lo vedo quasi ogni giorno e continuerei a vederlo per cause indipendenti dalla mia volontà. Quindi il piano di una volta e basta diventa un po' più complicato.


Eccallà...già siamo passati a parole da una sola scopata al "una sola scopata diventa complicato".
Ora visto che hai già tradito e sai già come ci si sente, credi sia il caso di andare oltre?
Quoto il bromuro.


----------



## Eliado (18 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eccallà...già siamo passati a parole da una sola scopata al "una sola scopata diventa complicato".
> Ora visto che hai già tradito e sai già come ci si sente, credi sia il caso di andare oltre?
> Quoto il bromuro.


E io quoto Eliade


----------



## exStermi (18 Aprile 2012)

Eliado ha detto:


> E io quoto Eliade


Per curiosita'....

ci sono in giro anche degli Eliadini?

ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2012)

exStermi ha detto:


> Per curiosita'....
> 
> ci sono in giro anche degli Eliadini?
> 
> ahahahah


Nel caso ci fossero...non sono miei...:sonar:


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nel caso ci fossero...non sono miei...:sonar:


beh il fan si', pare...

offri da bere?

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Matra...
> Come mai non hai più tutta quella tua passione per gli amichetti da giostrare?
> COme mai non ne parli più?*
> 
> ...




Ah, davvero?
Sempre la solita menata?

Se io fossi una donna che tu stai frequentando in questo momento non sarei affatto contenta di un discorso come il tuo.

E come mai tu non perdi l'abitudine di appigliarti a conoscenze private che non rientrano tra quelle del forum
per sostenere i tuoi argomenti?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ah, davvero?
> Sempre la solita menata?
> 
> Se io fossi una donna che tu stai frequentando in questo momento non sarei affatto contenta di un discorso come il tuo.
> ...


Non capisco...
Non ho mai frequentato donne solo per scoparci.
Se è solo per scoparci.
Una botta e via.
Perchè di quella donna ho esperito proprio tutto quello che mi interessava.

Volevo solo dire che è il tarlo nella testa a crescere a dismisura, e che o prima lo lasci perdere meglio è, o prima ti togli la spissa meglio è.

Pensavo che ogni donna bene o male sapesse che come ciula lei, così più o meno ciulano le altre.
Troppe invece, mi pare, pensano sempre di avercela d'oro o peggio solo loro.

Non avrei mai pensato che solo mettendo nasino fuori dalla porta avrei scoperto un mondo di donne a cui piace frequentarmi.

Ma che io frequenti una donna solo per sesso, come si legge qui dentro, non se ne parla nemmeno: 
Il contorno per me è tutto...e ciulare solo un optional.


----------



## Niko74 (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sul neretto. Quoto.
> E io che mi ero bevuta la favoletta che la fedeltà...si poteva attuare.
> Come mi ha intortata bene il mio compagno dicendomi. Io sono fedele Tebe!!!
> 
> ...


Emmmhhhh.........
Va beh dai....non dico niente :mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (18 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La fedeltà non è una favoletta. La fedeltà è una scelta. Indi per cui è una favoletta solo per chi decide di scegliere altro.
> 
> Buscopann


Ecco...lo ha detto lui :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Insomma io voglio dire che in genere da una fottutissima ciavada non nasce amor.
Perchè na fottutissima ciavada per quanto aulica resta solo na fottutissima ciavada.

Quelli che si fanno massacrare il cuore per una fottutissima ciavada, illudono sè stessi.
Toccano con mano, se ce la fanno, le loro mancanze affettive.

Ok se a 40 anni suonati si sogna ancora il grande amore: ok semo a posto.

E nel mio mondo...
QUelle fighe...se sentono che poi perdi la testa: 
Non si fidano e non te la mollano.

Si fa
Se tase
E poi ognun per sè.

Ognuno non vuole "certi casini" nel suo matrimonio. ( In genere)


----------



## Minerva (18 Aprile 2012)

exStermi ha detto:


> Per curiosita'....
> 
> ci sono in giro anche degli Eliadini?
> 
> ahahahah


:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capisco...
> Non ho mai frequentato donne solo per scoparci.
> Se è solo per scoparci.
> Una botta e via.
> ...


ti bastionano amico..ahahahaha..
certo che sono stronze e bastarde e figlie di t......al 95%...infatti ringrazio Dio di avere avuto la fortuna ,di trovarne una che non e'cosi'..e che da 25anni mi sopporta...e'cosi'amico mio


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Visto che c'ho l'insonnia...
> Magari dimentichi la pillola. Se sei cretina sicuramente. Se sei una persona normale no. Non te la dimentichi, e lo fai prendi le dovute precauzioni e soprattutto ti informi da persona responsabile, quali sono le medicine che vanno in conflitto con la pillola.
> 
> Forse non ci siamo capiti e allora ti farò un esempio molto semplice anche se estremamente triste: avrai sentito sicuramente di quei poveri genitori che andando al lavoro accompagnano i figli all'asilo e se li dimenticano in macchina trovandoli in coma o morti quando ritornano all'auto. Ecco io a questi genitori non direi mai che sono dei cretini tu si invece? E hanno dimenticato una persona mica una semplice pillolina. Esempio estremo per carità ma non dirmi che è impossibile. Purtroppo con la vita frenetica che facciamo al giorno d'oggi può succedere eccome.
> Ma non credo di dire niente di nuovo. Non a caso ai corsi di educazione sessuale per adolescenti insegnano di praticare il sesso con responsabilità e non di giocarci. Credo che la responsabilità non riguardi solo l'uso dei contraccettivi ma anche il rispetto di se e dell'altro. Del resto quale genitore consiglierebbe al proprio figlio di fare sesso con leggerezza. Perchè questi insegnamenti dovrebbero riguardare solo gli adolescenti e non li adulti?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti bastionano amico..ahahahaha..
> certo che sono stronze e bastarde e figlie di t......al 95%...infatti ringrazio Dio di avere avuto la fortuna ,di trovarne una che non e'cosi'..e che da 25anni mi sopporta...e'cosi'amico mio


Mi spiace solo di non poterti disaprovare...
La donna che ti sopporta ha la sfortuna di avere un compagno che fa parte del 5% di maschi che non si possono definire uomini....
che schifo


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace solo di non poterti disaprovare...
> La donna che ti sopporta ha la sfortuna di avere un compagno che fa parte del 5% di maschi che non si possono definire uomini....
> che schifo


che ridere...offendi anche..ahahahah..


----------



## Hallogoodbye (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Visto che c'ho l'insonnia...
> Magari dimentichi la pillola. Se sei cretina sicuramente. Se sei una persona normale no. Non te la dimentichi, e lo fai prendi le dovute precauzioni e soprattutto ti informi da persona responsabile, quali sono le medicine che vanno in conflitto con la pillola.





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Forse non ci siamo capiti e allora ti farò un esempio molto semplice anche se estremamente triste: avrai sentito sicuramente di quei poveri genitori che andando al lavoro accompagnano i figli all'asilo e se li dimenticano in macchina trovandoli in coma o morti quando ritornano all'auto. Ecco io a questi genitori non direi mai che sono dei cretini tu si invece? E hanno dimenticato una persona mica una semplice pillolina. Esempio estremo per carità ma non dirmi che è impossibile. Purtroppo con la vita frenetica che facciamo al giorno d'oggi può succedere eccome.
> Ma non credo di dire niente di nuovo. Non a caso ai corsi di educazione sessuale per adolescenti insegnano di praticare il sesso con responsabilità e non di giocarci. Credo che la responsabilità non riguardi solo l'uso dei contraccettivi ma anche il rispetto di se e dell'altro. Del resto quale genitore consiglierebbe al proprio figlio di fare sesso con leggerezza. Perchè questi insegnamenti dovrebbero riguardare solo gli adolescenti e non li adulti?


Concordo.


----------



## Sole (18 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti bastionano amico..ahahahaha..
> *certo che sono stronze e bastarde e figlie di t*......al 95%...infatti ringrazio Dio di avere avuto la fortuna ,di trovarne una che non e'cosi'..e che da 25anni mi sopporta...e'cosi'amico mio


Gran brutto modo di rivolgersi a delle signore, Lothar.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Gran brutto modo di rivolgersi a delle signore, Lothar.


uffa Sole,,daiiii ma io intendo quelle che ho conosciuto..perche'equivocate sempre??


----------



## Sole (18 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> uffa Sole,,daiiii ma io intendo quelle che ho conosciuto..perche'equivocate sempre??


Può essere che io abbia equivocato, ci sta. Però mi sembra un modo di esprimersi un po' pesante, non credi? Soprattutto se ti riferisci al 95% delle donne. Il 95% è tantissimo... no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> uffa Sole,,daiiii ma io intendo quelle che ho conosciuto..perche'equivocate sempre??


Vero no? 
Perchè sono donne no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Forse che la tua non pensa sempre il peggio di te? Eh Amico mio?
Mi spiace non poterti approvare...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ocio sparano...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti bastionano amico..ahahahaha..
> certo che sono stronze e bastarde e figlie di t......al 95%...infatti ringrazio Dio di avere avuto la fortuna ,di trovarne una che non e'cosi'..e che da 25anni mi sopporta...e'cosi'amico mio


..ti pareva. le donne sò tutte mignotte...tranne la mamma e la sorella. Ma qui andiamo oltre cè pure la moglie...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero no?
> Perchè sono donne no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Forse che la tua non pensa sempre il peggio di te? Eh Amico mio?
> Mi spiace non poterti approvare...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ocio sparano...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


io pure h esaurito le approvazioni..ma Sole ''spara''come sempre con intelligenza..l'altra..ormai e'boccia persa...

no la mia sa'che sono un'uomo che vale tanto...

poi amico..ripeto..io palro per quelle che ho trovato..forse me le sono cercate apposta..sai a forza di mettere che mi piacciono complicate..etc...

stamattina mi e'pure capitata..ahahahah.una badante romena,,pensa te...poveretta magari era una brava donna..solo che ..ti pare che io possa:mexican::mexican::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:ahahahahahhahahha


----------



## lothar57 (18 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ..ti pareva. le donne sò tutte mignotte...tranne la mamma e la sorella. Ma qui andiamo oltre cè pure la moglie...


stasera c'ela gara dell'invornito...tu arrivi secodno dopo farfalla..solo il Conte,come sempr,l'ha capito...


PARLO SOLO DELLE DONNE CHE HO INCONTRATO...et cape'...fagianone ???


----------



## Eliade (18 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh il fan si', pare...
> 
> offri da bere?
> 
> ahahahah


Cin cin.:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stasera c'ela gara dell'invornito...tu arrivi secodno dopo farfalla..solo il Conte,come sempr,l'ha capito...
> 
> 
> PARLO SOLO DELLE DONNE CHE HO INCONTRATO...et cape'...fagianone ???


si, come la badante romena che...era pure nà bona donna, ma non erano tutte troie quelle che incontri? Pure tua moglie è una buona donna.


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

exStermi ha detto:


> Per curiosita'....
> 
> ci sono in giro anche degli Eliadini?
> 
> ahahahah


Ma speriamo di no!!!!


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Visto che c'ho l'insonnia...
> ...


----------



## oceansize (18 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace solo di non poterti disaprovare...
> La donna che ti sopporta ha la sfortuna di avere un compagno che fa parte del 5% di maschi che non si possono definire uomini....
> che schifo


Ti aspettavi altro? 
Cmq ti quoto appalla
Maestrina :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (18 Aprile 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Nameless!
> 
> Tra le cose inutili di cui ci si priva con ostentata riluttanza, quando in casa non c'è più posto per loro, e che si gettano via dentro a quei grandi sacchi neri che non ne lasciano indovinare il contenuto, prima o poi ci va a finire anche il senso del pudore.
> E certe cose, per quanto inaspettate, quando risultano inevitabili, diventano un dovere.
> ...



Io  *AMO *quest'uomo.


----------



## Leda (18 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> A volte ho la sensazione che, a forza di parlare di quanto faccia male all'altro il tradimento e delle sue conseguenze sulla coppia, ci si dimentichi di quali conseguenze abbia in primis su se stessi.
> 
> Verissimo, la carne è debole, gli stimoli in un mondo come questo sono alla portata di tutti, basta una tentazione e si vacilla... tutto vero. Ma quando io sto bene nella mia coppia, quando amo davvero e scelgo di tradire, non scelgo solo di farmi passare un prurito. E non importa se l'altro non lo scoprirà mai perchè io, nel momento in cui varco la soglia, devo fare i conti innanzitutto con me stesso. Devo guardarmi allo specchio ogni mattina assumendomi la responsabilità delle mie azioni e della mia mancanza di onestà. Devo conciliare i miei valori, le mie credenze, la mia eticità con il fatto che vivo mentendo, che vivo mancando a una promessa che ho scelto di fare liberamente.
> Tutto questo ha delle conseguenze pesanti su di sè, innanzitutto. Perchè è innanziutto a me stesso che devo rendere conto.
> ...



Super-quotone e applauso.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> ho 32 anni, convivo da sei.
> Lui è tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato. Siamo sempre stati bene in questi anni.
> Nessun problema sotto le lenzuola. Abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto di coppia, uniti ma indipendenti.
> Insomma, ho tutte le carte in regola per essere più che felice.
> ...


Sarebbe tanto,troppo facile affermare che tanto gentile e tanto onesta pare la donzella del miserabile beccaccione quando il prossimo altrui prepuzione saluta.
Quindi resistero' alla tentazione di lanciarmi in un barboso discorso messo assieme accozzagliando un po' di paroloni altisonanti,legati da corde di sale quando c'e' una tempesta ed infarciti di tanto bieco rivoltante retrogrado stil novo maschilista.
Il pensiero vola alto sopra le corna del consorte,perche' in fondo di questo si tratta;se sia piu' lecitto abbozzare alle fallaci litanìe del plebeo di turno aspirante alla pretura,oppure concedersi coi sensi rapiti alla dolce melodia delle parole di certe amate.
Perche' dopo un pantagruelico desinare e' lecito aspettarsi un pronto sollievo da qualche intruglio officinale abbinante del sano -COOH a qualche essenza naturale,non altrettanto si puo' dire di un dolce sussurro che promana una zaffata di forestiero gamete.
Ma alea iacta est ed il Rubicone e' gia' varcato con le gonadi,prima ancora che con le piante;e l'amato potra' essere vezzeggiato dicendogli che ricorda tanto Pacal o Menkaura.
In fin dei conti anche i sumeri rappresentavano gli Dei con due bei cornoni.
E se loro hanno inventato la ruota,tu puoi divaricare le cosce anche senza brevetto.
Vale!


----------



## aristocat (18 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Ognuni si adegua alla realtà in cui è immerso.
> *Se a Bolzano passi col rosso ti ghigliottinano e non lo fa nessuno. Se lo fai a Napoli è normale.
> Nei rapporti di coppia la nostra realtà è rappresentata dal partner e da una cerchia ristrettissima di intime conoscenze. Basta poco per scegliere la fedeltà o l'infedeltà, soprattutto se ci si accorge che quest'ultima non è nemmeno così spiacevole, anzi.
> 
> Buscopann


 Ma dove lo mettiamo il libero arbitrio, il privilegio di poter dire "No, io faccio quello che mi sento, anche se chi mi circonda farebbe tutt'altro"?


----------



## aristocat (18 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu ci stai nascondendo qualcosa...parla cara....confidati....:mrgreen:


 Argh, questa mi era sfuggita . Ma niente :sonar:. Ortopedico carino, interessante, ci sono andata in visita dopo una brutta scivolata su un lastrone di ghiaccio e devo tornarci a breve per un controllo. Ci pensi che fregatura se lui mi "cade" sulla questione di principio? :incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (18 Aprile 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Argh, questa mi era sfuggita . Ma niente :sonar:. Ortopedico carino, interessante, ci sono andata in visita dopo una brutta scivolata su un lastrone di ghiaccio e devo tornarci a breve per un controllo. Ci pensi che fregatura se lui mi "cade" *sulla questione di principio?* :incazzato:


Sei in una botte di ferro. Ogni principio ha la sua crepa. Ti aiuto a trovarla...:diavoletto:


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Corsi di educazione sessuale?
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che ridere...offendi anche..ahahahah..


Io offendo.  E quello che scrivi tu delle donne non é un'offesa... Essendo una donna mi vergogno d sapere che esistono uomini come te che ci trattano da oggetti da scopare e quando si sono tolti lo sfizio diventiamo immondizia.
E non cercare l'appoggio del Conte perché nonostante le mia delusione nei suoi confronti non credo di aver mai letto da parte sua una definizione come quella che dai tu delle donne.
quindi prima di dire che offendo mOdera tu i termini


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> uffa Sole,,daiiii ma io intendo quelle che ho conosciuto..perche'equivocate sempre??


Nessuno equivoca. Se scrivi il 95% delle donne io leggo questo. Se intendi di quelle che conosci bé io mi farei delle domande sul perchè conosci solo il peggio...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> ho 32 anni, convivo da sei.
> Lui è tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato. Siamo sempre stati bene in questi anni.
> Nessun problema sotto le lenzuola. Abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto di coppia, uniti ma indipendenti.
> Insomma, ho tutte le carte in regola per essere più che felice.
> ...



Ciao.

Le botte di ormoni, le palpitazioni che salgono a mille quando lo vedi, un suo gesto qualunque che sembra mille volte più erotico di qualunque altra cosa tu abbia mai sperimentato...

Non ci sono particolari motivazioni.
E' come un virus.
Te lo becchi, lo patisci, lo subisci.

Ma passa.

Mi è capitato diverse volte. Un uomo qualsiasi -sì, qualsiasi- che per chissà quale motivo con un singolo gesto o una singola frase mi ha fatto rimescolare il sangue.

Passa. Perchè appunto non ci sono motivi, ragioni, dietro. E' chimica. Chimica che non garantisce neppure che una eventuale e tanto desiderata conclusione a letto sia seppure gradevole.

Non penso che una singola scappatella sessuale debba per forza buttare all'aria un matrimonio. Però farlo solo perchè si crede che lo sconvolgimento dei sensi "significhi" qualcosa, secondo il mio parere è sciocco. Inutile, più che altro. Non porta necessariamente nulla di buono.

Se per te è una novità, questo tipo di sensazioni, capisco che sia un pò sconvolgente. 
Se riesci ad accantonare, a capire che non è nulla, forse è meglio.


----------



## Nameless (19 Aprile 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Azz, su questo le nostre storie ci azzeccano al 100%...
> 
> Ma chiedigliele queste attenzioni, parlatevi, fate qualcosa di nuovo.
> 
> ...


Ne abbiamo parlato e riparlato delle cose che vorrei... Si parte con i buoni propositi ma poi si torna sempre al punto di prima. 
Sapevo che era così quando l'ho conosciuto e secondo me non si può cambiare radicalmente una persona.
Senza scendere nei particolari, vorrei "solo" che lui supportasse un po' di più i miei progetti, le mie attività, come io ho sempre fatto e sto continuando a fare per le sue.
Ma forse l'ho abituato troppo bene...

Una cosa che ho ben chiara è che non sto cercando di meglio altrove (e in ogni caso ho chiarissimo che l'altro non sarebbe sicuramente meglio).

E' solo che ogni tanto queste sue mancanze mi fanno rimpiangere il periodo in cui ero più libera... 

Eliade, tranquillo/a, nessun tradimento consumato. 
Sto cercando, per quanto possibile di tenermi alla larga dall'altro.


----------



## Nameless (19 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao.
> 
> Le botte di ormoni, le palpitazioni che salgono a mille quando lo vedi, un suo gesto qualunque che sembra mille volte più erotico di qualunque altra cosa tu abbia mai sperimentato...
> 
> ...


Sono una novità nel senso che da quando sto con lui non le avevo mai provate per un altro uomo... 

Prima non me ne sono mai preoccupata e in un modo o nell'altro ho sempre ceduto. 
Ma  probabilmente non ero mai stata veramente innamorata.

Spero che passi, alla svelta, e cerco di incanalare gli "ormoni impazziti" nel letto di casa...
Tu scrivi che una scappatella non debba per forza buttare all'aria tutto, ma come scriveva qualcun altro, dovrei fare i conti con me stessa, con il fatto di aver tradito la fiducia di una persona a cui tengo tantissimo. Come si va avanti con un segreto così e con la consapevolezza di aver fatto del male alla persona con cui penso di trascorrere la mia vita?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Sono una novità nel senso che da quando sto con lui non le avevo mai provate per un altro uomo...
> 
> Prima non me ne sono mai preoccupata e in un modo o nell'altro ho sempre ceduto.
> Ma  probabilmente non ero mai stata veramente innamorata.
> ...



Ecco, questo mi fa pensare che no, non dovresti proprio cedere.

Quando sono in sindrome premestruale, e vedere un fiore appassito mi fa scoppiare a piangere, mi è di aiuto concentrarmi sulla consapevolezza che le mie emozioni intensificate a quel livello sono dovute a sbalzi ormonali.
Sento ugualmente l'altalena di emozioni, ma riesco a considerarle con più distacco, sapendo che sono "finte" e che passeranno.

Magari aiuta anche te pensare che passerà presto...


----------



## tradito77 (19 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Senza scendere nei particolari, vorrei "solo" che lui supportasse un po' di più i miei progetti, le mie attività, come io ho sempre fatto e sto continuando a fare per le sue.
> Ma forse l'ho abituato troppo bene...


Cerca di farglielo capire in qualche modo.
Anche io ero così e sono stato tradito per "scarse attenzioni", ma se solo me lo avesse fatto capire prima avrei scalato l'Everest per lei...


----------



## Tebe (19 Aprile 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> *Cerca di farglielo capire in qualche modo.*
> Anche io ero così e sono stato tradito per "scarse attenzioni", ma se solo me lo avesse fatto capire prima avrei scalato l'Everest per lei...


E' quasi sempre impossibile.
Anche io, tra le altre cose, sono stata tradita per mancanza di attenzioni ma...a quel punto non si riesce più a comunicare perchè si è sordi pur convinti invece di stare ad ascoltare.
Tu dici...se me lo avesse fatto capire prima...
Anche io lo dicevo ma poi, senza raccontarmi palle, mi sono accorta che lui in qualche modo parlava ma non ci capivamo.
Probabilmente anche tua moglie ha provato a "parlarti", ma...

Non è cattiveria o egoismo.
Il 100 per 100 delle persone ti dice.
Se me lo vessi fatto capire prima.
E l'altro...Ma io ci ho provato!


----------



## kikko64 (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' quasi sempre impossibile.
> Anche io, tra le altre cose, sono stata tradita per mancanza di attenzioni ma...a quel punto non si riesce più a comunicare perchè si è sordi pur convinti invece di stare ad ascoltare.
> Tu dici...se me lo avesse fatto capire prima...
> Anche io lo dicevo ma poi, senza raccontarmi palle, mi sono accorta che lui in qualche modo parlava ma non ci capivamo.
> ...


Anch'io la prima volta ho fatto a mia Moglie la stessa domanda : "perchè non mi hai parlato del tuo malessere PRIMA di tradirmi ??". 
La sua risposta mi lasciò basito : "non te ne ho parlato perchè NON VOLEVO parlartene !! Tu eri il motivo del mio malessere e non volevo che fossi tu a trovare una soluzione cambiando il tuo atteggiamento nei miei confronti. Volevo trovare da sola una soluzione ed ho pensato che una "storia di solo sesso" mi avrebbe fatto bene ... mi avrebbe fatto capire se ti amavo veramente o no ...".
Col senno di poi il primo tradimento non le fu di grande aiuto ... infatti 2 anni dopo ci riprovò ... forse la prima volta non aveva capito bene ...


----------



## Nameless (19 Aprile 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Cerca di farglielo capire in qualche modo.
> Anche io ero così e sono stato tradito per "scarse attenzioni", ma se solo me lo avesse fatto capire prima avrei scalato l'Everest per lei...


Forse vi è sfuggito il fatto che glielo abbia proprio detto più di una volta. Non solo fatto capire... parole chiare.
Ma la situazione non cambia. 
Secondo me nel suo modo di amarmi, mi da per scontata. Visto che ci sono sempre stata e ho fatto i salti mortali per lui e le cose che interessavano a lui, ci sarò sempre.


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Caspita quanto avete scritto.
> 
> Il mio lato razionale da assolutamente ragione a tutti quelli che scrivono che sarebbe un errore cedere.
> Amo il mio compagno, non posso immaginare di stare (vivere) con un altra persona che non sia lui.
> ...



Non posso leggere tutto, quindi scusami se forse ripeterò cose già dette da altri...
Il fulcro di tutto è la tua natura di base che è quella di "diversamente fedele".
Tu sei fatta così, prendine atto.
Il problema sorge sempre quando il partner è invece il tuo opposto, come credo che sia nel tuo caso.
Quindi, che fare? Lasciarti andare togliendoti questo sfizio e prendendolo come un puro divertimento facendo in modo che la cosa resti segreta?
A me non piace per niente l'idea che una persona decida di assecondare il suo egoismo (perché di questo si tratta) e al tempo stesso continui a vivere insieme al proprio ignaro compagno dopo averlo ingannato. E' veramente una grossa mancanza di rispetto, ma difficilmente viene contemplato da chi ha in mente di tradire, altrimenti sarebbe l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri.
Basta che non lo scopra, in fondo, e se così è non gli manco di rispetto perché lui non lo sa.
Non so se anche tu ragioni in questo modo, mi piacerebbe saperlo da te, ma non per giudicarti, per riflettere e confrontare la tua forma mentale con quella di chi conosco io.  

D'altro canto tu potresti rivendicare la tua esigenza dicendo che sei giovane, esuberante con tanta voglia di divertirti, quindi perché reprimersi per soddisfare un mero desiderio sessuale? 
Per votarsi a lui finché morte non vi separi? Anche se non siete sposati, avrete un legame serio che si presuppone debba durare, e probabilmente è così che lo intende il tuo lui. 
Le mie sono solo considerazioni...dico solo che chi sente queste voglie parte svantaggiato per un rapporto esclusivo di coppia e dovrebbe forse non impegnarsi in tali rapporti.
Chi è single per scelta perché sa di non riuscire ad essere monogamo è un'ottima persona, secondo me.


----------



## bubu (19 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ewy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tre giorni??ah pero'..era una seconda moglie!!!io dormirci assieme,tema qua'gia'trattato..no mai e poi mai.
> ...


----------



## Leda (19 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Sarebbe fantastico se accanto alle vostre macchine al parcheggio trovaste una macchina con dentro vostra moglie! secondo me non vi farebbe piacere sia scoprirlo né tantomeno pensare che qualcuno possa pensare o trattarla come voi fate con le vostre amanti!



Azz, che legnata 
(quoto)


----------



## Nameless (19 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non posso leggere tutto, quindi scusami se forse ripeterò cose già dette da altri...
> Il fulcro di tutto è la tua natura di base che è quella di "diversamente fedele".
> Tu sei fatta così, prendine atto.
> Il problema sorge sempre quando il partner è invece il tuo opposto, come credo che sia nel tuo caso.
> ...


Mi piace il tuo post, interessante. Riflettiamoci su. 

Si può dire "sono fatta così", sono diversamente fedele? 
Non so, non mi sono mai piaciute le etichette... è vero che come definizione si avvicina ad una parte di me stessa e del mio passato, ma boh, sembra una semplificazione dire: sono fatta così non ci posso fare niente... Non credete?

Se non avessi rispetto per lui e per noi il danno lo avrei già fatto... e invece sono qui a "ragionare" per cercare un modo di tenere a bada i bassi istinti. 

Che lui sia il mio opposto... non direi. Quando ci siamo conosciuti lui aveva una ragazza cornificata da anni... io sono stata l'amante per un periodo prima che la lasciasse per me. Qualcuno una volta mi disse che un traditore resta sempre un traditore... 
Un'altra definizione...  non so... io mi sono SEMPRE fidata, mi fido tutt'ora.

Forse un traditore è sempre un traditore finchè non incontra la persona che non gli fa venir mai voglia di tradire?


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Mi piace il tuo post, interessante. Riflettiamoci su.
> 
> Si può dire "sono fatta così", sono diversamente fedele?
> Non so, non mi sono mai piaciute le etichette... è vero che come definizione si avvicina ad una parte di me stessa e del mio passato, ma boh, *sembra una semplificazione dire: sono fatta così non ci posso fare niente..*. Non credete?
> ...


Per il grassetto: lo è. La verità è che è molto più facile cedere alle tentazioni che resistervi. Poi c'è chi ha dei principi, chi ne ha altri... ma tu hai detto che quando ti sei innamorata hai deciso per la fedeltà. Quindi... non resta che cambiare il gioco. Non ti ascolta? Ti da per scontata? Allora mostragli che puoi essere diversa da quello che sei, destabilizzalo e vedrai che otterrai la sua attenzione. Oh se la otterrai. Chiaramente la otterresti anche se lo tradissi e lui lo scoprisse... però io prima mi giocherei l'altra carta.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno equivoca. Se scrivi il 95% delle donne io leggo questo. Se intendi di quelle che conosci bé io mi farei delle domande sul perchè conosci solo il peggio...


Si ma va anche detto che quando il Lotharone davanti ad un bel bicchier di vino mi mise con le spalle al muro, sentenziò...guarda come sei ridotto povero conte...per dare troppa retta a tutte le donne...tu le scusi sempre, le giustifichi, le sopporti...ma loro ti deludono sempre prima o poi...il fatto è che sei tutto ammaestrato...
Ci bevvi su...
E poi gli dissi...ok, da domani faccio piazza pulita...
basta fare il bonaccione...il premuroso...ecc..ecc.e.cc...

E ci ho solo guadagnato: specie nel rapporto con le donne.
Adesso stanno più attente a quando si rapportano a me.

Prima ero solo un burattino nelle loro mani, dipendente dal loro affetto.

Le ho solo esautorate: e mai stato meglio in vita mia.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao.
> 
> Le botte di ormoni, le palpitazioni che salgono a mille quando lo vedi, un suo gesto qualunque che sembra mille volte più erotico di qualunque altra cosa tu abbia mai sperimentato...
> 
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Hai spiegato benissimo cosa intendevo dire io...

Ma conosco molte donne che si sono astenute per questo motivo qui:
E dopo?
Non voglio sapere come sarò dopo, non mi sento tagliata per certe cose, ne ho paura e amen.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Sono una novità nel senso che da quando sto con lui non le avevo mai provate per un altro uomo...
> 
> Prima non me ne sono mai preoccupata e in un modo o nell'altro ho sempre ceduto.
> Ma  probabilmente non ero mai stata veramente innamorata.
> ...


Mia cara...
Più ci tieni ad una persona più ti è difficile tradirla...
Più te ne sbatte un casso...più ti dici...ok facciamo anche questa no?

Non so come si va avanti con un segreto del genere...
Dev'essere molto brutto!
Dice il grande Lothar: ci vogliono i peli nello stomaco, e bisogna essere senza scrupoli morali ed etici.

Sai benissimo poi che non potrai MAI più essere tutta per tuo marito.

Cosa dicono qua? Mi scindevo in due persone.
Hai voglia poi di dire...ah per me l'esclusività di coppia è fondamentale, comodo pretenderla dall'altro e riservare per noi l'"esigenza" di tradire....non trovi?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Cerca di farglielo capire in qualche modo.
> Anche io ero così e sono stato tradito per "scarse attenzioni", ma se solo me lo avesse fatto capire prima avrei scalato l'Everest per lei...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
E spezzo una lancia nei confronti di noi uomini: non sempre siamo in grado di capirle, perchè loro non parlano chiaro e schietto, ma cercano di far capire le cose con gesti e atteggiamenti no?

Tradito mi piaci molto...tranne quell'avatar...ma comunque...stai dicendo cose molto saggie!:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' quasi sempre impossibile.
> Anche io, tra le altre cose, sono stata tradita per mancanza di attenzioni ma...a quel punto non si riesce più a comunicare perchè si è sordi pur convinti invece di stare ad ascoltare.
> Tu dici...se me lo avesse fatto capire prima...
> Anche io lo dicevo ma poi, senza raccontarmi palle, mi sono accorta che lui in qualche modo parlava ma non ci capivamo.
> ...


Eh ma sai...se ci fosse stato il vero amore...ci si sarebbe capiti no?
Con lo sguardo no?
Invece la sana umiltà dice:
Ok ci vogliamo bene, ma l'altro resta sempre un mistero per noi no?

In rosso hai messo un dito nella piaga di tantissime coppie, eh?
E te lo dice uno, che su quel versante lì ha investito moltissimo...


----------



## tradito77 (20 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' quasi sempre impossibile.
> Anche io, tra le altre cose, sono stata tradita per mancanza di attenzioni ma...a quel punto non si riesce più a comunicare perchè si è sordi pur convinti invece di stare ad ascoltare.
> Tu dici...se me lo avesse fatto capire prima...
> Anche io lo dicevo ma poi, senza raccontarmi palle, mi sono accorta che lui in qualche modo parlava ma non ci capivamo.
> ...


Continuo a non capire.
Non ti va più bene come si comporta con te il tuo partner? Lascialo libero di poter scegliere anche lui.
Se lo tradisci, decidi solo tu e non puoi dire che sia una bella cosa perchè quasi tutti i traditori un po' ci stanno male e se il tradimento salta fuori è un disastro per tutti.
Non capisce? Diglielo chiaramente o cerca un modo per dirglielo un po' più indirettamente: "sai, c'è una mia collega che mi ha detto che sta pensando di tradire il marito perchè lui non le dà attenzioni. Spero che a noi non succeda mai e bla bla bla..." e se lui fa domande tu gli dici: "anche io a volte percepisco questo e quest'altro..." e vedete se insieme riuscite a dare una smossa alla vostra vita, altrimenti "ciao" e solo dopo trombati l'universo, no? 
E' così difficile? Il rispetto per la persona che hai scelto per condividere la vita vale così poco?

PS: il mio è un commento estremo, capisco che ogni persona e ogni situazione è un mondo a sè e ci può stare di tutto... Parlo solo per via della mia esperienza, perche se avessi potuto evitare tanto dolore, avrei accettato qualsiasi compromesso...


----------



## tradito77 (20 Aprile 2012)

Nameless, ti dico solo una cosa: prova a guardare bene negli occhi del tuo compagno: si merita veramente quello che stai per fargli? E prova a pensare se tu fossi nei suoi panni: cosa ti aspetteresti?
Quando avrai le risposte, saprai cosa fare.
Ciao


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Mi piace il tuo post, interessante. Riflettiamoci su.
> 
> Si può dire "sono fatta così", sono diversamente fedele?
> Non so, non mi sono mai piaciute le etichette... è vero che come definizione si avvicina ad una parte di me stessa e del mio passato, ma boh, sembra una semplificazione dire: sono fatta così non ci posso fare niente... Non credete?
> ...



Quello che si può dire, senza mettere delle etichette alle persone, è che si è tendenzialmente in un modo piuttosto che in un altro, penso che su questo sarai d'accordo con me.
Il fatto che anche il tuo lui non sia un modello di fedeltà è sicuramente un vantaggio per te, perché non provi a parlargli dei tuoi turbamenti, così da tastare il terreno?
Potrebbe anche lui avvertire qualcosa del genere e magari si sta impegnando alla grande per reprimersi per amor tuo. Capisco che sia un dialogo scabroso e non so il livello di complicità che avete, ma una cosa è certa: se ci sono già ora questi disagi la vedo dura nel futuro, specialmente se non ci sono progetti importanti condivisi come quello di formare una famiglia.
L'amore da solo non basta (e lo stai già sperimentando sulla tua pelle).

Secondo me un traditore rimane tale di mentalità e carattere, se incontra l'amore si impegnerà per mantenersi fedele e ci potrà anche riuscire al meglio, ma rimarrà comunque un soggetto a rischio.


----------



## Nameless (20 Aprile 2012)

grazie a tutti per i pareri.

Da quando ho scritto il primo post ci sto ragionando su con la testa più che con "la patata" (passatemi il termine). Mi è tornata un po' di lucidità.

Ieri ho visto l'altro (non per appuntamento, come vi dicevo lo vedo spesso per altri motivi).
Ho cercato di tenere un distacco e mi sono chiesta come posso sentirmi attratta da una persona che di fatto ritengo non valga nemmeno un unghia di quanto vale il mio compagno.

Non ne vale proprio la pena, mancherei di rispetto A ME in primis, rovinerei tutto il bello che ho, farei del male all'uomo che amo.
No, è proprio una cosa senza senso.

Bon, ora la testa c'è e ha deciso, spero solo che l'ormone la segua e non parta nel momento sbagliato.


----------



## tradito77 (20 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> grazie a tutti per i pareri.
> 
> Da quando ho scritto il primo post ci sto ragionando su con la testa più che con "la patata" (passatemi il termine). Mi è tornata un po' di lucidità.
> 
> ...


Mi hai fatto piangere... 
Quanto vorrei che anche la mia compagna avesse ragionato così...
Anche lei è arrivata alle tue stesse conclusioni, ma dopo aver fatto fritatta.
Non ti posso dire se hai fatto bene o male, spero solo tu riesca a trovare il tuo/vostro equilibrio e che tu sia felice.


----------



## Niko74 (20 Aprile 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto piangere...
> Quanto vorrei che anche la mia compagna avesse ragionato così...
> Anche lei è arrivata alle tue stesse conclusioni, ma dopo aver fatto fritatta.
> Non ti posso dire se hai fatto bene o male, spero solo tu riesca a trovare il tuo/vostro equilibrio e che tu sia felice.


Emmhhhh....ma se leggi bene la frase conclusiva a me pare che lasci la porta ben aperta eh 
Sai...se l'ormone parte si diventa ominidi che non sono in grado di controllarsi e usare la ragione......


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> grazie a tutti per i pareri.
> 
> Da quando ho scritto il primo post ci sto ragionando su con la testa più che con "la patata" (passatemi il termine). Mi è tornata un po' di lucidità.
> 
> ...


Ma scoltame...
Prova a dire al tuo lui di sta cosa...
Vedi che magari si scatena a lui l'ormone impazzito eh?
Eheheheheheeh...ah grandio mi ricordo bene che cosa scatenò in me certe cose di mia moglie...

Ciò tradito...anch'io l'ho beccata a cose fatte...erano appena state fatte...
Ma le lussurie in cui mi scatenai quella notte...ahahahaha...sembravo un demonio...

La notte in cui ebbi le conferme che mi aspettavo eh?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmhhhh....ma se leggi bene la frase conclusiva a me pare che lasci la porta ben aperta eh
> Sai...se l'ormone parte si diventa ominidi che non sono in grado di controllarsi e usare la ragione......


Ma l'ormone parte a tutti i caldi...
Non parte mai ai freddi razionali no?
Siamo fatti di tante sorti eh?


----------



## Niko74 (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma l'ormone parte a tutti i caldi...
> Non parte mai ai freddi razionali no?
> Siamo fatti di tante sorti eh?


Certo, ma è più questione di testa che di ormoni.....fai quello che in quel momento VUOI fare...gli ormoni centrano si...ma non come vogliono far credere quelli che cercano una giustificazione dicendo "eh sai...mi è partito l'ormone"


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo, ma è più questione di testa che di ormoni.....fai quello che in quel momento VUOI fare...gli ormoni centrano si...ma non come vogliono far credere quelli che cercano una giustificazione dicendo "eh sai...mi è partito l'ormone"


Vediamo di capirci con un esempio...
QUando ero giovane cosa dicevano i miei maestri?
Suonare è 80% fattore di testa e venti di cuore...tu invece hai questo rapporto invertito...sei troppo cuore...ed esageri tutto quanto...esasperi...

Infatti se ascolto oggi certe mie esecuzioni bachiane...di 20 anni fa...mi dico...ohmioddio...
Diremo che per certe persone è dura aver ragione dell'ormone impazzito...no?

Diremo che chi non ha braccia ha gambe...
Chi ha ormone non ha testa...e chi ha testa non ha ormone...

Ma dei...
Ma non hai mai visto?
Parliamo che so delle movenze...
Certe donne si muovono in una maniera che si sciolgono in gesti che le fanno amare...certe altre...diomio...sembrano scope di saggina...


----------



## Nameless (20 Aprile 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto piangere...
> Quanto vorrei che anche la mia compagna avesse ragionato così...
> Anche lei è arrivata alle tue stesse conclusioni, ma dopo aver fatto fritatta.
> Non ti posso dire se hai fatto bene o male, spero solo tu riesca a trovare il tuo/vostro equilibrio e che tu sia felice.


 
Grazie... ricambio l'augurio. 

Niko74, non voglio lasciare nessuna porta aperta, l'ormone dovrà ubbidire alla testa. 

contepinceton non voglio parlare al mio lui di questa cosa, non voglio che gli vengano dei dubbi. Voglio dimenticare la cosa e andare avanti. 
L'ormone lo sfogherò con lui, dato che non abbiamo mai avuto problemi a riguardo


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Aprile 2012)

*IDEM*



Nameless ha detto:


> ho 32 anni, convivo da sei.
> Lui è tutto quello che ho sempre desiderato. Siamo sempre stati bene in questi anni.
> Nessun problema sotto le lenzuola. Abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto di coppia, uniti ma indipendenti.
> Insomma, ho tutte le carte in regola per essere più che felice.
> ...


...sta succedendo a me la stessa cosa! Sto insieme a lui da 6 anni e mezzo, abbiamo una bambina di 2 anni, e nelle ultime tre settimane ho i bollori per questo ragazzo della mia età (fidanzato da 10 anni ) (io e il mio compagno ne abbiamo 11 di differenza), mi basta solo pensarlo e sono subito pervasa di pensieri e desideri fisici, non controllo il pensiero, ma di fronte a lui riesco a far finta di niente..anche se mi ha lasciato intendere che anche lui vorrebbe..............ho paura però del dopo. Non so che conseguenze ci possano essere nel tradire! E se davvero una volta non basta, e se scatta qualche altra molla? E se mi faccio beccare, perchè non riesco a tenere una bugia....metti che mi si legge in faccia dopo che ho fatto qualcosa di male??? Troppi "e se".........


----------



## Niko74 (20 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Grazie... ricambio l'augurio.
> 
> *Niko74, non voglio lasciare nessuna porta aperta, l'ormone dovrà ubbidire alla testa*.
> 
> ...


A leggere qua sembra non sia cosi facile....tranne che per me


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Aprile 2012)

*segue post di prima*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...sta succedendo a me la stessa cosa! Sto insieme a lui da 6 anni e mezzo, abbiamo una bambina di 2 anni, e nelle ultime tre settimane ho i bollori per questo ragazzo della mia età (fidanzato da 10 anni ) (io e il mio compagno ne abbiamo 11 di differenza), mi basta solo pensarlo e sono subito pervasa di pensieri e desideri fisici, non controllo il pensiero, ma di fronte a lui riesco a far finta di niente..anche se mi ha lasciato intendere che anche lui vorrebbe..............ho paura però del dopo. Non so che conseguenze ci possano essere nel tradire! E se davvero una volta non basta, e se scatta qualche altra molla? E se mi faccio beccare, perchè non riesco a tenere una bugia....metti che mi si legge in faccia dopo che ho fatto qualcosa di male??? Troppi "e se".........


..sai che penso? Davvero ci manca un qualcosa dai "nostri"..io e lui ad esempio non abbiamo rapporti da 3 settimane e piu forse, non mi ricordo, perchè è stanco e una volta sono stata stanca io (beh...DO UT DES dicevano i latini)....poi mai un complimento,o il ricercare una coccola...niente di niente...mi sento solo mamma e compagna ultimamente, di amante non m'è rimasto nulla!! Non mi sento desiderata ecco, invece quest'altro cerca di sfiorarmi anche solo con un gomito con la scusa di fare qualcosa, il modo in cui mi guarda (che a volte mi mette a disagio)...insomma sento proprio a pelle che c'è qualcosa, ma entrambi non vogliamo ferire le nostre metà (se davvero metà sono)...


----------



## tradito77 (20 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Grazie... ricambio l'augurio.
> 
> Niko74, non voglio lasciare nessuna porta aperta, l'ormone dovrà ubbidire alla testa.
> 
> ...


Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato dopo la mia esperienza è "mai dire mai", quindi apprezzo il tuo sforzo "di testa" e comprendo allo stesso tempo i tuoi dubbi sul futuro.
Spero solo che ci sia sempre rispetto da parte tua per il tuo compagno, che pur con le sue "mancanze" mi pare di capire che sia una gran brava persona.
Ciao


----------



## tradito77 (20 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ..sai che penso? Davvero ci manca un qualcosa dai "nostri"..io e lui ad esempio non abbiamo rapporti da 3 settimane e piu forse, non mi ricordo, perchè è stanco e una volta sono stata stanca io (beh...DO UT DES dicevano i latini)....poi mai un complimento,o il ricercare una coccola...niente di niente...mi sento solo mamma e compagna ultimamente, di amante non m'è rimasto nulla!! Non mi sento desiderata ecco, invece quest'altro cerca di sfiorarmi anche solo con un gomito con la scusa di fare qualcosa, il modo in cui mi guarda (che a volte mi mette a disagio)...insomma sento proprio a pelle che c'è qualcosa, ma entrambi non vogliamo ferire le nostre metà (se davvero metà sono)...


Leggiti un po' tutta questa discussione.
Alcune cose potrebbero valere anche per te.
Pensa bene a quelo che fai perchè poi non si torna più indietro.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ..sai che penso? Davvero ci manca un qualcosa dai "nostri"..io e lui ad esempio non abbiamo rapporti da 3 settimane e piu forse, non mi ricordo, perchè è stanco e una volta sono stata stanca io (beh...DO UT DES dicevano i latini)....poi mai un complimento,o il ricercare una coccola...niente di niente...mi sento solo mamma e compagna ultimamente, di amante non m'è rimasto nulla!! Non mi sento desiderata ecco, invece quest'altro cerca di sfiorarmi anche solo con un gomito con la scusa di fare qualcosa, il modo in cui mi guarda (che a volte mi mette a disagio)...insomma sento proprio a pelle che c'è qualcosa, ma entrambi non vogliamo ferire le nostre metà (se davvero metà sono)...


Oscuroooooooooooooooooooooo....ma spegni la radioooooooooooooo....qua tutte mutandine che ballano....Oscurooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Pindaro o non Pindaro il punto è che i corsi li fanno eccome, una mia amica se ne occupa quotidianamente, ogni giorno classi diverse e di diverse scuole. Corsi di educazione sessuale e sentimentale pensa te che roba. Forse ai tuoi tempi non esistevano e difatti..... Ah sei ricorsa alla pillola del giorno dopo, allora devo dedurre che non eri stata proprio così attenta e responsabile, certo non sei una cretina tu....E se la pillola del giorno dopo non fossi riuscita a recuperarla? Ma c'è sempre la possibilità di abortire no? Tutto logicamente perfetto e previsto dalla legge. Tutto tremendamente freddo e privo di umanità.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma sai...se ci fosse stato il vero amore...ci si sarebbe capiti no?
> Con lo sguardo no?
> Invece la sana umiltà dice:
> Ok ci vogliamo bene, ma l'altro resta sempre un mistero per noi no?
> ...


Già Conte...prima del tradimento di Mattia io a dire.
Ma cos'hai parla, perchè sei così, parla, parla parla...
E lui.
Niente, non ho niente, che palle


Sempre la solita storia...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già Conte...prima del tradimento di Mattia io a dire.
> Ma cos'hai parla, perchè sei così, parla, parla parla...
> E lui.
> Niente, non ho niente, che palle
> ...


Mia cara...
Almeno tra noi di una certa risma...
Se intendemo no?
Mai pisciare controvento no?

Poi fatalità uno va a vedere...e scopre che il niente era come il famoso nessuno di Ulisse no?
Chi ti ha acceccato? Nessuno...

Sai dicono che pensare male è peccato: ma ci si imbrocca sempre!


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire.
> Non ti va più bene come si comporta con te il tuo partner? Lascialo libero di poter scegliere anche lui.
> Se lo tradisci, decidi solo tu e non puoi dire che sia una bella cosa perchè quasi tutti i traditori un po' ci stanno male e se il tradimento salta fuori è un disastro per tutti.
> Non capisce? Diglielo chiaramente o cerca un modo per dirglielo un po' più indirettamente: "sai, c'è una mia collega che mi ha detto che sta pensando di tradire il marito perchè lui non le dà attenzioni. Spero che a noi non succeda mai e bla bla bla..." e se lui fa domande tu gli dici: "anche io a volte percepisco questo e quest'altro..." e vedete se insieme riuscite a dare una smossa alla vostra vita, altrimenti "ciao" e solo dopo trombati l'universo, no?
> ...


Ti capisco e quoto tutto ma...io non sono riuscita a comunicare.
E mi sono beccata l'alce...
Il famoso senno del poi....


----------



## Tebe (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara...
> Almeno tra noi di una certa risma...
> Se intendemo no?
> Mai pisciare controvento no?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Aprile 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Grazie... ricambio l'augurio.
> 
> Niko74, non voglio lasciare nessuna porta aperta, l'ormone dovrà ubbidire alla testa.
> 
> ...


Meglio che gli vengano dubbi, molto meglio di alcune certezze.


----------



## Niko74 (20 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già Conte...prima del tradimento di Mattia io a dire.
> Ma cos'hai parla, perchè sei così, parla, parla parla...
> E lui.
> Niente, non ho niente, che palle
> ...


Si....pure a me stessa storia...poi dopo il tradimento mi son sentito dire "eh....ma avresti dovuto capire"


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si....pure a me stessa storia...poi dopo il tradimento mi son sentito dire "eh....ma avresti dovuto capire"


Dovuto o potuto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si....pure a me stessa storia...poi dopo il tradimento mi son sentito dire "eh....ma avresti dovuto capire"


Dire certe cose è difficile e penoso, molto più facile e allegro fare altro... no?


----------



## Niko74 (21 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dovuto o potuto?


Dovuto.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dovuto.


Ma dei...
Se una mi dice così...ma dei...
Non so dove la faccio volare eh?


----------

